# Voice over IP (VoIP) τεχνολογίες και software > Skype, Betamax, Sip Providers >  OTE SIP Trunking

## stereo

Καλησπερα σας, ενδιαφερομαι για την υπηρεσια SIP trunking του ΟΤΕ. Αυτη τη στιγμη στο μαγαζι του πατερα μου εχουμε ISDN με 2 καναλια φωνης και 4 msn. Θελουμε να καταργησουμε το αρχαιο ISDN PBX το οποιο δε μας καλυπτει και να βαλουμε ενα συστηματακι με freepbx. Παραλληλα θα κανουμε ανανεωση συμβολαιου για να φερουμε 2 κινητα με εκπτωση και απ'οτι καταλαβα μαλλον θα μας βαλουν voip με το oxygen ρουτερ που εχει θυρα BRI. Επειδη ετσι θα πρεπει να παντρευτουμε το oxygen το οποιο ειναι ΕΠΙΕΙΚΩΣ για τον π...  σκεφτομουνα να παμε σε SIP trunking και να γλιτωσουμε και το κοστος της καρτας BRI. Γνωριζει κανεις τι παιζει με το κοστος της υπηρεσιας? Πηρα στον ΟΤΕ και μου λενε θα με καλεσουνε και με γραφουν. Ειδα και το post που υπαρχει οπου αναφερονται οι απαιτησεις απο τον εξοπλισμο αλλα δεν πολυ εβγαλα ακρη. Εχει κανεις καμια επιπλεον πληροφορια? Για το κοστος κυριως και για το αν αυτες τις απαιτησεις που λεει ο ΟΤΕ τις καλυπτει το freepbx.


Update: Μολις με πηραν απο τον ΟΤΕ και μου ελεγαν κατι για φορτηγα!!! Ή τα sip trunks λεγονται και φορτηγα και δεν το ηξερα ή αυτοι δεν ξερουν τι τους γινεται! Μου ειπαν τελικα να παω σε ενα καταστημα cosmote για να βγαλω ακρη που αμφιβαλω!

----------


## kosath

Καλύτερα κάνε φορητοτητα στη viva ένα κύριο αριθμό όπου έχεις 10 ταυτόχρονες κλήσεις με 72€ για 2 χρόνια ανά αριθμό (εταιρική ταυτοποίηση) και myvoiptraffic.com για εξερχόμενες (απεριόριστα κανάλια) με πολυ χαμηλές χρεώσεις και δηλώνεις τον αριθμό που θέλεις να φαίνεται όταν καλείς... εννοείται ότι καταργεί του έξτρα αριθμούς αν δεν τους χρειάζεσαι. Αν πάλι τους θέλεις, συμφέρει η yuboto.

Προτείνω 3CX (free για για 2 ταυτόχρονες κλήσεις) + vDSL χωρίς δωρεάν χρόνους κλπ...

----------


## stereo

> Καλύτερα κάνε φορητοτητα στη viva ένα κύριο αριθμό όπου έχεις 10 ταυτόχρονες κλήσεις με 72€ για 2 χρόνια ανά αριθμό (εταιρική ταυτοποίηση) και myvoiptraffic.com για εξερχόμενες (απεριόριστα κανάλια) με πολυ χαμηλές χρεώσεις και δηλώνεις τον αριθμό που θέλεις να φαίνεται όταν καλείς... εννοείται ότι καταργεί του έξτρα αριθμούς αν δεν τους χρειάζεσαι. Αν πάλι τους θέλεις, συμφέρει η yuboto.
> 
> Προτείνω 3CX (free για για 2 ταυτόχρονες κλήσεις) + vDSL χωρίς δωρεάν χρόνους κλπ...


Φιλε μου ωραια τα λες αλλα εχει σχεδον γινει συμβολαιο για 2 χρονια στον ΟΤΕ και γενικοτερα δεν μας συμφερει να παμε σε αλλο παροχο διοτι
Με λιγο κατω απο 100 ευρω το μηνα πλεον θα εχουμε

Vdsl 30
2000' σταθερα 
600' κινητα
2 κινητα με 300' προς ολους 300 sms και 300MB
απεριοριστη ενδοεταιρικη επικοινωνια (μας ενδιαφερει πολυ)
Κλησεις προς Ε.Ε. με χρεωση 0,03198/λεπτο (τρεχουσα αστικη χρεωση)
Ποιτητα κλησης ΟΤΕ (ISDN προς το παρων, G711 στο μελλον)

Προς το παρων τα κινητα ειναι WIND και αν δεν βαλουμε το παραπανω πακετο δε συμφερει να ερθουν cosmote γιατι ειναι πανακριβα. Και το θεμα ειναι οτι εχουμε βαρεθει τη WIND με την χαλια ποιοτητα δικτυου.

Να αναφερω επισης οτι το προγραμμα ειναι εταιρικο που σημαινει οτι κοβεται τιμολογιο και εχουμε επιστροφη ΦΠΑ.

----------


## kosath

> Φιλε μου ωραια τα λες αλλα εχει σχεδον γινει συμβολαιο για 2 χρονια στον ΟΤΕ και γενικοτερα δεν μας συμφερει να παμε σε αλλο παροχο διοτι
> Με λιγο κατω απο 100 ευρω το μηνα πλεον θα εχουμε
> 
> Vdsl 30
> 2000' σταθερα 
> 600' κινητα
> 2 κινητα με 300' προς ολους 300 sms και 300MB
> απεριοριστη ενδοεταιρικη επικοινωνια (μας ενδιαφερει πολυ)
> Κλησεις προς Ε.Ε. με χρεωση 0,03198/λεπτο (τρεχουσα αστικη χρεωση) - *Και για κινητά ή μόνο σταθερά;*
> ...


Οι τιμές που έχει είναι όντως πολύ καλές - δεν σε συμφέρει να φύγεις. sip trunk δεν έχουν, τους ρώτησα κι εγώ για την εταιρία Sip trunk έχουν (μετά από πολύ ψάξιμο - πρέπει να μιλήσεις με το 13818) αλλά δεν έχει δωρεάν χρόνο ομιλίας, απλά μικρές χρεώσεις. Μας έδωσαν τελικά ένα oxygen router με VoBB / Voip πλέον. Οπότε αναγκαστικά θα χρειαστείς κάρτα BRI. Εγώ την έχω μόνο για fax και συναργερμό...

Για ΕΕ και γενικότερα εξωτερικό, αφού θα στήσεις asterisk ή αντίστοιχο, δες τιμές ανά λεπτό (Germany 0.0051/min)! Ποιότητα εξαιρετική - G711

----------


## stereo

> Οι τιμές που έχει είναι όντως πολύ καλές - δεν σε συμφέρει να φύγεις. sip trunk δεν έχουν, τους ρώτησα κι εγώ για την εταιρία Sip trunk έχουν (μετά από πολύ ψάξιμο - πρέπει να μιλήσεις με το 13818) αλλά δεν έχει δωρεάν χρόνο ομιλίας, απλά μικρές χρεώσεις. Μας έδωσαν τελικά ένα oxygen router με VoBB / Voip πλέον. Οπότε αναγκαστικά θα χρειαστείς κάρτα BRI. Εγώ την έχω μόνο για fax και συναργερμό...
> 
> Για ΕΕ και γενικότερα εξωτερικό, αφού θα στήσεις asterisk ή αντίστοιχο, δες τιμές ανά λεπτό (Germany 0.0051/min)! Ποιότητα εξαιρετική - G711


Η χρεωση προς Ε.Ε. ειναι μονο για σταθερα αλλα σκεφτομουν να βαλω και εναν παροχο voip. myvoiptraffic, freevoipdeal η yuboto αν χρειαστουμε και εισερχομενες. Μας ενδιαφερουν μονο κλησεις προς Γερμανια βασικα.

----------


## DVader

> Καλησπερα σας, ενδιαφερομαι για την υπηρεσια SIP trunking του ΟΤΕ. Αυτη τη στιγμη στο μαγαζι του πατερα μου εχουμε ISDN με 2 καναλια φωνης και 4 msn. Θελουμε να καταργησουμε το αρχαιο ISDN PBX το οποιο δε μας καλυπτει και να βαλουμε ενα συστηματακι με freepbx. Παραλληλα θα κανουμε ανανεωση συμβολαιου για να φερουμε 2 κινητα με εκπτωση και απ'οτι καταλαβα μαλλον θα μας βαλουν voip με το oxygen ρουτερ που εχει θυρα BRI. Επειδη ετσι θα πρεπει να παντρευτουμε το oxygen το οποιο ειναι ΕΠΙΕΙΚΩΣ για τον π...  σκεφτομουνα να παμε σε SIP trunking και να γλιτωσουμε και το κοστος της καρτας BRI. Γνωριζει κανεις τι παιζει με το κοστος της υπηρεσιας? Πηρα στον ΟΤΕ και μου λενε θα με καλεσουνε και με γραφουν. Ειδα και το post που υπαρχει οπου αναφερονται οι απαιτησεις απο τον εξοπλισμο αλλα δεν πολυ εβγαλα ακρη. Εχει κανεις καμια επιπλεον πληροφορια? Για το κοστος κυριως και για το αν αυτες τις απαιτησεις που λεει ο ΟΤΕ τις καλυπτει το freepbx.
> 
> 
> Update: Μολις με πηραν απο τον ΟΤΕ και μου ελεγαν κατι για φορτηγα!!! Ή τα sip trunks λεγονται και φορτηγα και δεν το ηξερα ή αυτοι δεν ξερουν τι τους γινεται! Μου ειπαν τελικα να παω σε ενα καταστημα cosmote για να βγαλω ακρη που αμφιβαλω!


Ποιός σου είπε ότι ο * δεν παίζει με το ISDN ?  :Razz: 

Βασικά θα σου προτείνω το εξής:

Βάλε * και εγώ έχω αλλά μην φύγεις από το ISDN του ΟΤΕ ...και ακόμα μην γυρίσεις σε VOB όπως λέγετε σε καμία περίπτωση ...Δεν είναι θέμα Oxygen ή κάτι άλλο το πρόβλημα αλλά είναι θέμα τεχνολογίας και δυνατοτήτων ! Το ISDN μπορεί να είναι μεν αρχαίο αλλά κάνει και υποστηρίζει πράγματα που το VOB δεν τα υποστηρίζει ...  Από εμπειρίες και πόνους μπορώ να αναφέρω παραδείγματα... .... Ασε που τελικά προφανώς δεν είναι εκεί το πρόβλημα σου ! Μην μπλέξεις σε καμία περίπτωση !  Το κακό χειροτερεύει από την στιγμή που και τα παλικάρια του 13888 δεν έχουν ιδέα τι λένε και τι κάνουν πάνω στο θέμα εκτός από πολύ ελαχίστων περιπτώσεων που για να τους πετύχεις κάνεις τάμα !

Λοιπόν η πρόταση μου τώρα...Κράτα τον ΟΤΕ ...φτιάξει ένα * με μια καρτούλα ISDN να παίξει μπάλα με το netmod (αρχαίο μεν αλλά κάνει πολύ καλά την δουλειά του. Εγώ του Κόκκαλη ...τα άλλα είναι μάπα) και βάλε και άλλους παρόχους πάνω !! Κράτα το αστικό σου πακέτο να περνάς τα σταθερά σου δωρεάν και μετά βάλε και ένα VIVA/Modulus/Yuboto/Omnivoice ή πολλούς τέτοιους και κάνε παιχνίδι ανάλογα με με το τι καλείς ! 

Για παράδειγμα έχω 4 Voip παρόχους και έναν τον ΟΤΕ ακόμα ! Μάλιστα όταν καλώ στους 2 από τους 4 έχω δώσει εξουσιοδότηση ώστε όταν καλώ από το Trunk τους να φάινετε ο σταθερός μου ! Ειδικά για επαγγελματικά είναι απαραίτητο κάτι τέτοιο !

Αν δεν υπάρχει κάποιος άλλος σοβαρό λόγος μην φύγεις από τον ΟΤΕ... Δεν είμαι OTE fan boy απλά εχω ρίξει τρελό πόνο με τις διάφορες βλακείες τους... 

Αυτή είναι η κεντρική μου ιδέα για σένα...   Βάλε ένα * σαν κέντρο και στήσε το τηλεπικοινωνιακό σου πύργο γύρω από αυτό !

----------


## stereo

> Ποιός σου είπε ότι ο * δεν παίζει με το ISDN ? 
> 
> Βασικά θα σου προτείνω το εξής:
> 
> Βάλε * και εγώ έχω αλλά μην φύγεις από το ISDN του ΟΤΕ ...και ακόμα μην γυρίσεις σε VOB όπως λέγετε σε καμία περίπτωση ...Δεν είναι θέμα Oxygen ή κάτι άλλο το πρόβλημα αλλά είναι θέμα τεχνολογίας και δυνατοτήτων ! Το ISDN μπορεί να είναι μεν αρχαίο αλλά κάνει και υποστηρίζει πράγματα που το VOB δεν τα υποστηρίζει ...  Από εμπειρίες και πόνους μπορώ να αναφέρω παραδείγματα... .... Ασε που τελικά προφανώς δεν είναι εκεί το πρόβλημα σου ! Μην μπλέξεις σε καμία περίπτωση !  Το κακό χειροτερεύει από την στιγμή που και τα παλικάρια του 13888 δεν έχουν ιδέα τι λένε και τι κάνουν πάνω στο θέμα εκτός από πολύ ελαχίστων περιπτώσεων που για να τους πετύχεις κάνεις τάμα !
> 
> Λοιπόν η πρόταση μου τώρα...Κράτα τον ΟΤΕ ...φτιάξει ένα * με μια καρτούλα ISDN να παίξει μπάλα με το netmod (αρχαίο μεν αλλά κάνει πολύ καλά την δουλειά του. Εγώ του Κόκκαλη ...τα άλλα είναι μάπα) και βάλε και άλλους παρόχους πάνω !! Κράτα το αστικό σου πακέτο να περνάς τα σταθερά σου δωρεάν και μετά βάλε και ένα VIVA/Modulus/Yuboto/Omnivoice ή πολλούς τέτοιους και κάνε παιχνίδι ανάλογα με με το τι καλείς ! 
> 
> Για παράδειγμα έχω 4 Voip παρόχους και έναν τον ΟΤΕ ακόμα ! Μάλιστα όταν καλώ στους 2 από τους 4 έχω δώσει εξουσιοδότηση ώστε όταν καλώ από το Trunk τους να φάινετε ο σταθερός μου ! Ειδικά για επαγγελματικά είναι απαραίτητο κάτι τέτοιο !
> ...


Το ξερω οτι το asterisk παιζει με ISDN απλα ειπα να γλιτωσω το κοστος της καρτας. Και επισης με νοιαζει να μην αναγκαστω να εχω το ρουτερ του ΟΤΕ. Επιπλεον, χωρις την καρτα μπορω να φτιαξω συστημα με πιο μικρο κουτι που δεν εχει χωρο για pci θυρες. Ασε που με την ISDN εχω μεχρι 2 καναλια φωνης που ειναι ο περιορισμος του BRI και σκεφτομασταν να τα κανουμε 3. Σημερα που ρωτησα παντως ειπαν οτι δεν δινουν καθολου voip στο κεντρο μου ουτε ο ΟΤΕ ουτε η Vodafone. Και μου εκανε εντυπωση παντως γιατι απ'οτι εχω καταλαβει τους VDSLαδες απο καμπινα τους εχει παρει η μπαλα πρωτους-πρωτους.

Netmod εχουμε αυτο. Δεν ξερω πιο λες εσυ του Κοκκαλη αλλα ειναι το μονο που εχει αντεξει γιατι ολα τα αλλα τα αλλαζαμε πανω στο διμηνο!

Απο τον ΟΤΕ δε φευγω παντως αυτο εννοειται αφου οσο χαλια και να ειναι, χειροτερα απο τους εναλλακτικους δεν γινεται να ειναι!




Off Topic


		Ααα! και ας μου απαντησει καποιος γιατι οντως το ειχα απορια: Τελικα τα sip trunks λεγονται φορτηγα στα ελληνικα η ελεγε οτι να'ναι η οτετζου? Περιεργο μου φαινεται παντως γιατι ειναι trunks και οχι trucks!  :Laughing:

----------


## DVader

> Το ξερω οτι το asterisk παιζει με ISDN απλα ειπα να γλιτωσω το κοστος της καρτας. Και επισης με νοιαζει να μην αναγκαστω να εχω το ρουτερ του ΟΤΕ. Επιπλεον, χωρις την καρτα μπορω να φτιαξω συστημα με πιο μικρο κουτι που δεν εχει χωρο για pci θυρες. Ασε που με την ISDN εχω μεχρι 2 καναλια φωνης που ειναι ο περιορισμος του BRI και σκεφτομασταν να τα κανουμε 3. Σημερα που ρωτησα παντως ειπαν οτι δεν δινουν καθολου voip στο κεντρο μου ουτε ο ΟΤΕ ουτε η Vodafone. Και μου εκανε εντυπωση παντως γιατι απ'οτι εχω καταλαβει τους VDSLαδες απο καμπινα τους εχει παρει η μπαλα πρωτους-πρωτους.
> 
> Netmod εχουμε αυτο. Δεν ξερω πιο λες εσυ του Κοκκαλη αλλα ειναι το μονο που εχει αντεξει γιατι ολα τα αλλα τα αλλαζαμε πανω στο διμηνο!
> 
> Απο τον ΟΤΕ δε φευγω παντως αυτο εννοειται αφου οσο χαλια και να ειναι, χειροτερα απο τους εναλλακτικους δεν γινεται να ειναι!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Αυτό εννοώ
http://www.intracom-telecom.com/help...ers_manual.htm

Ναι οκ το μέγεθος είναι ένα πρόβλημα ! Εγώ έχω PC και κάποια στιγμή σκέφτομαι να πάω σε Style Innovi κάτι σε φέτα για μικρότερο μέγεθος ... 
Εγώ έχω VDSL με κλασσική τηλεφωνία ...
Sip Trunks λέγονται όχι trucks ! Καμία σχέση με φορτηγά..Απλά δεν ήξερεεεεεεεε Ελεος !  :ROFL: 
Τεσπά στο θέμα μας !

Συνδυαστικά μπορείς να έχεις όσα κανάλια θέλεις ! 2 ΟΤΕ + Όσα όποιου παρόχου ! Εγώ έχω κάνει το εξής κόλπο ! Όλες οι εισερχόμενες τις φέρνω από την Modulus ! Ετσι έχω τα 2 του ISDN πάντα ελεύθερα για εξερχόμενες τα 2 του ΟΤΕ... Μάλιστα αν καλέσω κινητό βγαίνει από την Modulus ή εξωτερικό ...αν καλέσω σταθερό βγαίνει από τον ΟΤΕ  Έτσι έχω 4 κανάλια τα οποία όμως δεσμεύονται όχι όλα μαζί όμως αλλά ανάλογα με το που καλώ !!!
Π.χ Τα σταθερά γιατί να τα πληρώνω ...Τα έχω τσάμπα από τον ΟΤΕ !

Κατάλαβες..? 

Για το μέγεθος σκέφτομαι σε κάτι τέτοιο https://www.google.gr/search?q=1U+Ca...xJ-J5Q9M3xM%3A

σαν ιδέα πάρτο όχι 100% σαν μέγεθος ! ΤΟ θέμα μου με τον ΟΤΕ είναι ότι αν το VOip είναι εξαρτόμενο 100 Από το Internet Αν πέσει το Internet πέφτει και αυτό ... ενώ αν σκάσει πρόβλημα στο Internet θα χάσω τους Voip παρόχους ενώ θα μπορώ να κάνω κλήση μέσω του σταθερού ! Οτι και να γίνει δουλεύει ....και ότι λέω τα έχω στην πράξη..Το κόστος της κάρτας το ξέρω είναι λίγο μεγάλο αλλά κάνει απόσβεση μέσα από το όποιο ΟΤΕ πρόγραμμα έχεις !

- - - Updated - - -

ΤΟ netmod που έχεις δεν το έχω δουλέψει αλλά μπορείς να το αλλάξεις αν έχει πρόβλημα...Ζητάς όποιο θέλεις και στο φέρνουν ...
Εγώ έτσι κάνω και έχω πάντα αυτό που θέλω !  Το συγκεκριμένο που σου έδειξα κάνει απίστευτα πράγματα.... που το VOB του ΟΤΕ δεν τα κάνει ακόμα !

 :Razz:  :ROFL:

----------


## stereo

> Αυτό εννοώ
> http://www.intracom-telecom.com/help...ers_manual.htm
> 
> Ναι οκ το μέγεθος είναι ένα πρόβλημα ! Εγώ έχω PC και κάποια στιγμή σκέφτομαι να πάω σε Style Innovi κάτι σε φέτα για μικρότερο μέγεθος ... 
> Εγώ έχω VDSL με κλασσική τηλεφωνία ...
> Sip Trunks λέγονται όχι trucks ! Καμία σχέση με φορτηγά..Απλά δεν ήξερεεεεεεεε Ελεος ! 
> Τεσπά στο θέμα μας !
> 
> Συνδυαστικά μπορείς να έχεις όσα κανάλια θέλεις ! 2 ΟΤΕ + Όσα όποιου παρόχου ! Εγώ έχω κάνει το εξής κόλπο ! Όλες οι εισερχόμενες τις φέρνω από την Modulus ! Ετσι έχω τα 2 του ISDN πάντα ελεύθερα για εξερχόμενες τα 2 του ΟΤΕ... Μάλιστα αν καλέσω κινητό βγαίνει από την Modulus ή εξωτερικό ...αν καλέσω σταθερό βγαίνει από τον ΟΤΕ  Έτσι έχω 4 κανάλια τα οποία όμως δεσμεύονται όχι όλα μαζί όμως αλλά ανάλογα με το που καλώ !!!
> ...


Το θεμα ειναι οτι ετσι οπως το σκεφτομαι δεν βγαινει χωρις να εχω παραπανω καναλια ΟΤΕ. Ας πουμε αυτη τη στιγμη  εαν καποιος καλεσει στο μαγαζι και ειναι κατειλημενο αν μπει σε ring queue πιανονται και τα 2 καναλια. Ναι μεν θα μπορω να βγω εγω με αλλο παροχο αν θελω αλλα αν στειλουν fax πχ που ειναι στον ΟΤΕ η αν καλεσουν στο MSN του σπιτιου θα φανε πορτα. Και δεν μπορω να κανω φορητοτητα το msn του σπιτιου σε αλλο παροχο γιατι τοτε τα σταθερα θα εχουν χρεωση. Και αν πιασει η μανα μου το τηλεφωνο...  την πατησαμε!

Τωρα για το μεγεθος καλα τα λες αλλα που θα βρεις τροφοδοτικο για τετοιο κουτι και ποσο παιζει να εχει ενα τετοιο τροφοδοτικο?
Εγω σκεφτομουν για κατι τετοιο που εχει και ενσωματομενο τροφοδοτικο. (του κωλου βεβαια)

Τωρα για το οτι εξαρτιομαστε απο το ιντερνετ το εχουμε αποδεχτει, εξαλλου πλεον δε θα εχουμε επιλογη. Επειδη ομως ειμαστε εδω και μισο χρονο περιπου σε καμπινα η γραμμη ειναι πολυ σταθερη και ησυχασαμε απο τα εκατομμυρια προβληματα που ειχαμε με την ADSL.

----------


## DVader

> Το θεμα ειναι οτι ετσι οπως το σκεφτομαι δεν βγαινει χωρις να εχω παραπανω καναλια ΟΤΕ. Ας πουμε αυτη τη στιγμη  εαν καποιος καλεσει στο μαγαζι και ειναι κατειλημενο αν μπει σε ring queue πιανονται και τα 2 καναλια. Ναι μεν θα μπορω να βγω εγω με αλλο παροχο αν θελω αλλα αν στειλουν fax πχ που ειναι στον ΟΤΕ η αν καλεσουν στο MSN του σπιτιου θα φανε πορτα. Και δεν μπορω να κανω φορητοτητα το msn του σπιτιου σε αλλο παροχο γιατι τοτε τα σταθερα θα εχουν χρεωση. Και αν πιασει η μανα μου το τηλεφωνο...  την πατησαμε!
> 
> Τωρα για το μεγεθος καλα τα λες αλλα που θα βρεις τροφοδοτικο για τετοιο κουτι και ποσο παιζει να εχει ενα τετοιο τροφοδοτικο?
> Εγω σκεφτομουν για κατι τετοιο που εχει και ενσωματομενο τροφοδοτικο. (του κωλου βεβαια)
> 
> Τωρα για το οτι εξαρτιομαστε απο το ιντερνετ το εχουμε αποδεχτει, εξαλλου πλεον δε θα εχουμε επιλογη. Επειδη ομως ειμαστε εδω και μισο χρονο περιπου σε καμπινα η γραμμη ειναι πολυ σταθερη και ησυχασαμε απο τα εκατομμυρια προβληματα που ειχαμε με την ADSL.


Οχι δεν είναι απαραίτητο να πιάσει δύο κανάλια ...η μία εισερχόμενη !
Αν βάλεις κάρτα ISDN τότε δεσμεύετε το 1 κανάλι .....
Αν πάλι έρθει μέσα από κάποιο VOip πάροχο τότε δεσμεύετε το 1 του voip παρόχου !

Πως θεωρείς εσυ ότι θα σου πιάσει τα 2 κανάλια .. ?
Θα βάλεις λοιπόν μια προώθηση τις εισερχόμενες του ΟΤΕ να πηγαίνουν σε ένα VOIP σταθερό νούμερο και από εκεί θα μπαίνουν στο κέντρο ! Έτσι έχεις πάντα τα 2 του ΟΤΕ ελεύθερες για εξερχόμενες......

Την μάνα σου δεν μπορω να την χειριστώ.... :ROFL:  Να κλείνει το τηλέφωνο .. :ROFL: 

Καλό φαίνετε του κουτάκι σου....επειδή θα δουλεύει συνέχεια δεν βλέπω κάτι με τον εξαερισμό εκτός και αν δεν φάινετεεεεεεε 

Τροφοδοτικά βρίσκεις από έξω...γενικά για τις φέτες δεν είναι εκεί το θέμα !

----------


## stereo

> Οχι δεν είναι απαραίτητο να πιάσει δύο κανάλια ...η μία εισερχόμενη !
> Αν βάλεις κάρτα ISDN τότε δεσμεύετε το 1 κανάλι .....
> Αν πάλι έρθει μέσα από κάποιο VOip πάροχο τότε δεσμεύετε το 1 του voip παρόχου !
> 
> Πως θεωρείς εσυ ότι θα σου πιάσει τα 2 κανάλια .. ?
> Θα βάλεις λοιπόν μια προώθηση τις εισερχόμενες του ΟΤΕ να πηγαίνουν σε ένα VOIP σταθερό νούμερο και από εκεί θα μπαίνουν στο κέντρο ! Έτσι έχεις πάντα τα 2 του ΟΤΕ ελεύθερες για εξερχόμενες......
> 
> Την μάνα σου δεν μπορω να την χειριστώ.... Να κλείνει το τηλέφωνο ..
> 
> ...


Ναι αλλα αν βαλω την προωθηση οπως λες τοτε θα καταναλωνονται τα λεπτα προς σταθερα που ειναι 2000' και οχι απεριοριστα πλεον στα cosmote business προγραμματα. Ασε που μετα η κληση θα γινει σιγουρα g729.

Τα κουτια αυτα τα λεπτα πως τα βρισκω στην αγορα? Και αυτο το μεγεθος τροφοδοτικου πως λεγεται?

Update: Τελικα βρηκα πως λεγεται το μεγεθος! 1U το κουτι και flexatx το psu

----------


## kosath

> Ναι αλλα αν βαλω την προωθηση οπως λες τοτε θα καταναλωνονται τα λεπτα προς σταθερα που ειναι 2000' και οχι απεριοριστα πλεον στα cosmote business προγραμματα. Ασε που μετα η κληση θα γινει σιγουρα g729.
> 
> Τα κουτια αυτα τα λεπτα πως τα βρισκω στην αγορα? Και αυτο το μεγεθος τροφοδοτικου πως λεγεται?
> 
> Update: Τελικα βρηκα πως λεγεται το μεγεθος! 1U το κουτι και flexatx το psu


Καλημέρα,

Σου έχω ένα ικανοποιητικό σενάριο:
- Φορητότητα του κύριου αριθμού στη VIVA για 10 κανάλια εισερχόμενων κλήσεων με 3€ το μήνα (προπληρωμή 72€ για 2 χρόνια) - BRI ελεύθερες
- Φορητότητα του msn του σπιτιού στη yuboto (2 κανάλια με 1€ το μήνα - 12€ προπληρωμή για 1 χρόνο - πόσα πληρώνεις για το msn το μήνα?) - BRI ελεύθερες όταν καλούν τη μαμά. Όταν καλεί εκείνη, ορίζεις εσύ από που θα βγαίνει...
- Φορητότητα του fax σε viva/yuboto με τις παραπάνω χρεώσεις - το φαξ σου έρχεται σε pdf / email και κάνεις οικονομία σε ρεύμα+χαρτί+μελάνι. BRI free. Επίσης το τυπώνεις εάν θες και δεν χρειάζεται να το σκανάρεις εάν κάνεις ηλεκτρονική αρχειοθέτηση.
- Μετατροπή του πακέτου 2000'/600' σε οικιακό για να έχεις απεριόριστα σταθερά ή όταν σου τελειώνει ο χρόνος να αλλάζεις τα rules και να βγαίνουν από voip.

Ο συναγερμός αναγκαστικά από pstn/isdn εκτός αν τον κάνεις δικτυακό.

Για υπολογιστή σου προτείνω intel nuc+μνήμη+δίσκο. Δεν καίει πολύ, αρκετά δυνατό και για fileserver. Δεν παίρνει pci BRI οπότε εξωτερική δικτυακή και πιο οικονομική αν δεν κάνω λάθος.
Ένα 4G στικάκι για το oxygen / speedport του ΟΤΕ ώστε όταν πέσει το ίντερνετ από το χαλκό να λειτουργούν όλα. Μπορείς να το έχεις με κάρτα και να του βάζεις όποτε χρειάζεται ΜΒ.

Αυτά...

----------


## stereo

> Καλημέρα,
> 
> Σου έχω ένα ικανοποιητικό σενάριο:
> - Φορητότητα του κύριου αριθμού στη VIVA για 10 κανάλια εισερχόμενων κλήσεων με 3€ το μήνα (προπληρωμή 72€ για 2 χρόνια) - BRI ελεύθερες
> - Φορητότητα του msn του σπιτιού στη yuboto (2 κανάλια με 1€ το μήνα - 12€ προπληρωμή για 1 χρόνο - πόσα πληρώνεις για το msn το μήνα?) - BRI ελεύθερες όταν καλούν τη μαμά. Όταν καλεί εκείνη, ορίζεις εσύ από που θα βγαίνει...
> - Φορητότητα του fax σε viva/yuboto με τις παραπάνω χρεώσεις - το φαξ σου έρχεται σε pdf / email και κάνεις οικονομία σε ρεύμα+χαρτί+μελάνι. BRI free. Επίσης το τυπώνεις εάν θες και δεν χρειάζεται να το σκανάρεις εάν κάνεις ηλεκτρονική αρχειοθέτηση.
> - Μετατροπή του πακέτου 2000'/600' σε οικιακό για να έχεις απεριόριστα σταθερά ή όταν σου τελειώνει ο χρόνος να αλλάζεις τα rules και να βγαίνουν από voip.
> 
> Ο συναγερμός αναγκαστικά από pstn/isdn εκτός αν τον κάνεις δικτυακό.
> ...


Δε συμφερει με την καμια!
1) Η ποιοτητα εισερχομενων θα ειναι μετρια
2) Αν καλουμε εμεις απο ΟΤΕ οι γνωστοι θα βλεπουν το νουμερο και θα καλουν παλι εκει, πιανοντας παλι τα 2 καναλια του BRI
3) H μετατροπη του πακετου σε οικιακο σημαινει οτι δεν θα μπορουμε να γλιτωσουμε το ΦΠΑ.
4)Επισης το παγιο στα κινητα πηγαινει απο 19€ το ενα σε 35€ το ενα.
5) Δεν θα εχουμε απεριοριστη ενδοεταιρικη επικοινωνια

Για τα msn τωρα πληρωνουμε 1.46 με ΦΠΑ για το καθε ενα. Καλη τιμη νομιζω.

Τωρα για το intel nuc το σκεφτηκα και εγω. Το προβλημα ειναι οτι η pci bri καρτα κανει 85€ στο allvoip ενω ολες οι δικτυακες εχουν 300+

Αυτη τη στιγμη βασικα αν συμπεριλαβουμε τη απαλλαγη του ΦΠΑ  με μολις περιπου 80€ το μηνα (+το κοστος voip κλησεων) εχουμε ολα αυτα:
Vdsl 30
2000' σταθερα 
600' κινητα
2 κινητα με 300' προς ολους 300 sms και 300MB
απεριοριστη ενδοεταιρικη επικοινωνια (μας ενδιαφερει πολυ)
Κλησεις προς Ε.Ε. με χρεωση 0,03198/λεπτο (τρεχουσα αστικη χρεωση)
Ποιτητα κλησης ΟΤΕ (ISDN προς το παρων, G711 στο μελλον)

Μαλιστα με τις φθηνες κλησεις σε Γερμανια που μας ενδιαφερουν ο voip παροχος δεν συμφερει καν γιατι δεν κανουμε πολλες κλησεις πλεον λογω viber, whatsapp κλπ. Το θεμα μας ειναι οτι θελουμε αλλο 1 καναλι φωνης στον ΟΤΕ.

Δεν νομιζω να υπαρχει κατι καλυτερο! Ειδικα αν σκεφτεις οτι απο τη στιγμη που θα κρατησουμε το VDSL 30 στον ΟΤΕ θα πληρωνουμε ενα σκασμο λεφτα σ'αυτον ουτως η αλλως!

----------


## DVader

> Ναι αλλα αν βαλω την προωθηση οπως λες τοτε θα καταναλωνονται τα λεπτα προς σταθερα που ειναι 2000' και οχι απεριοριστα πλεον στα cosmote business προγραμματα. Ασε που μετα η κληση θα γινει σιγουρα g729.
> 
> Τα κουτια αυτα τα λεπτα πως τα βρισκω στην αγορα? Και αυτο το μεγεθος τροφοδοτικου πως λεγεται?
> 
> Update: Τελικα βρηκα πως λεγεται το μεγεθος! 1U το κουτι και flexatx το psu


Στο πρόγραμμα που έχω εγώ έχω απεριόριστα αστικά ...  :Razz:

----------


## kosath

Η ποιότητα είναι εξαιρετική - το χρησιμοποιώ στην εταιρία για conference calls... G711 πάντα
Αντί του msn συμφέρει η yuboto για τη μαμά ώστε να μην σου καταλαμβάνει μία εισερχόμενη τουλάχιστον + μικρότερο κόστος. Το μόνο πρόβλημα είναι όταν καλεί εκείνη θα φαίνεται άλλος αριθμός, εκτός αν της βάλεις μονάδες στο voip και να είναι ανεξάρτητη.
Σκέψου να τα βγάζεις όλα τα εταιρικά τηλέφωνα από voip και να έχεις backup τον ΟΤΕ αφού τον χρησιμοποιεί η μητέρα σου, γιατί δεν θα σου μένουν λεπτά έτσι κι αλλιώς λογικά.

Αυτά, καλή συνέχεια...

----------


## mezger

Μια ένσταση σε αυτό




> 3) H μετατροπη του πακετου σε οικιακο σημαινει οτι δεν θα μπορουμε να γλιτωσουμε το ΦΠΑ.


Εφόσον είναι δαπάνη της επιχείρησης γλιτώνεις το ΦΠΑ, δεν υπάρχει διάκριση μεταξύ οικιακών και επαγγελματικών πακέτων στη φορολογική νομοθεσία.

----------


## stereo

> Στο πρόγραμμα που έχω εγώ έχω απεριόριστα αστικά ...


Ειναι σιγουρα cosmote business? Γιατι και εμεις ετσι το ειχαμε αρχικα αλλα προσφατα οταν ρωτησαμε μας ειπαν οτι ειναι 2000' πλεον. Δεν ξερω ποσο νομιμα εγινε αυτη η αλλαγη αλλα επειδη δεν τα ξεπερναμε ποτε δεν μας νοιαζει ιδαιτερα.




> Η ποιότητα είναι εξαιρετική - το χρησιμοποιώ στην εταιρία για conference calls... G711 πάντα
> Αντί του msn συμφέρει η yuboto για τη μαμά ώστε να μην σου καταλαμβάνει μία εισερχόμενη τουλάχιστον + μικρότερο κόστος. Το μόνο πρόβλημα είναι όταν καλεί εκείνη θα φαίνεται άλλος αριθμός, εκτός αν της βάλεις μονάδες στο voip και να είναι ανεξάρτητη.
> Σκέψου να τα βγάζεις όλα τα εταιρικά τηλέφωνα από voip και να έχεις backup τον ΟΤΕ αφού τον χρησιμοποιεί η μητέρα σου, γιατί δεν θα σου μένουν λεπτά έτσι κι αλλιώς λογικά.
> 
> Αυτά, καλή συνέχεια...


Για εισερχομενες ναι, συμφερει αλλα το γεγονος οτι θα φαινεται αλλο caller id στις εξερχομενες ειναι killer για εμας.
Το να βγαινουν ολα τα εταιρικα απο voip δε συμφερει σιγουρα παντως το εχω ψαξει (τουλαχιστον για τον ογκο κλησεων που κανουμε εμεις) και ιδιως τα κινητα τα οποια ακομα και αν τελειωσουν τα 600' (που δεν τελειωνουν) ο οτε ειναι πιο φθηνος τουλαχιστον απο τους ελληνικους voip παροχους που εχω δει. (χρεωση 0,055 αν δεν κανω λαθος)

Επισης τα 2000' μας φτανουν προς το παρον τουλαχιστον και λογω της πολιτικης του οτε οπου το ιντερνετ χωρις λεπτα ομιλιας εχει ελαχιστα πιο μικρο παγιο δεν μας αφηνει περιθωρια.

Αυτο που επεξεργαζομαι ακομη ειναι η λυση της viva με τα 10 καναλια φωνης για να γινονται οι εισερχομενες του μαγαζιου μονο μεσω προωθησης. Αλλα πρεπει να δουμε αν θα μπορει να γινει αυτο χωρις να ξεπερναμε τα 2000' του οτε. Και εχω και μια ερωτηση εδω: Ο ΟΤΕ μπορει να κανει οσες ταυτοχρονες προωθησεις θελουμε?





> Μια ένσταση σε αυτό
> 
> 
> 
> Εφόσον είναι δαπάνη της επιχείρησης γλιτώνεις το ΦΠΑ, δεν υπάρχει διάκριση μεταξύ οικιακών και επαγγελματικών πακέτων στη φορολογική νομοθεσία.


Σιγουρος δεν ειμαι αλλα εχω  την εντυπωση οτι για την απαλλαγη θα πρεπει να κοπει παραστατικο στο ονομα της επιχειρησης και οτε νομιζω δεν κοβει τιμολογιο αν δεν εισαι σε business προγραμμα.

----------


## mezger

> Σιγουρος δεν ειμαι αλλα εχω  την εντυπωση οτι για την απαλλαγη θα πρεπει να κοπει παραστατικο στο ονομα της επιχειρησης και οτε νομιζω δεν κοβει τιμολογιο αν δεν εισαι σε business προγραμμα.




Off Topic


		Δεν είναι απαραίτητο να είναι στο όνομα της επιχείρησης, ούτε τιμολόγιο χρειάζεται (λογαριασμός εκδίδεται έτσι κι αλλιώς). Αρκεί να μπορείς να δείξεις ότι χρησιμοποιείται αποκλειστικά για τις ανάγκες της επιχείρησης, οπότε για σταθερό τηλέφωνο δεν υπάρχει θέμα.
	


Edit: και κάτι ontopic, πρόσεξε ότι ο ΟΤΕ δίνει όντως χαμηλή τιμή προς κινητά, αν ΔΕΝ έχεις πρόγραμμα. Σχεδόν σε όλα τα προγράμματα με δωρεάν χρόνο προς κινητά, μετά σε πάει στα 9,5 λεπτά/λεπτό περίπου:




> Το βήμα χρέωσης του προπληρωμένου χρόνου προς εθνικά κινητά είναι το λεπτό. Μετά την ανάλωση
> του δωρεάν χρόνου, οι κλήσεις προς εθνικά κινητά χρεώνονται με 0,09471€/min με ΦΠΑ 23% ή
> 0,077€/min χωρίς ΦΠΑ και βήμα χρέωσης ανά λεπτό.

----------


## kosath

> Το να βγαινουν ολα τα εταιρικα απο voip δε συμφερει σιγουρα παντως το εχω ψαξει (τουλαχιστον για τον ογκο κλησεων που κανουμε εμεις) και ιδιως τα κινητα τα οποια ακομα και αν τελειωσουν τα 600' (που δεν τελειωνουν) ο οτε ειναι πιο φθηνος τουλαχιστον απο τους ελληνικους voip παροχους που εχω δει. (χρεωση 0,055 αν δεν κανω λαθος)
> 
> Αυτο που επεξεργαζομαι ακομη ειναι η λυση της viva με τα 10 καναλια φωνης για να γινονται οι εισερχομενες του μαγαζιου μονο μεσω προωθησης. Αλλα πρεπει να δουμε αν θα μπορει να γινει αυτο χωρις να ξεπερναμε τα 2000' του οτε. Και εχω και μια ερωτηση εδω: Ο ΟΤΕ μπορει να κανει οσες ταυτοχρονες προωθησεις θελουμε?


Οι ελληνικοί πάροχοι είναι ακριβοί για εξερχόμενες γι αυτό σου πρότεινα το myvoiptraffic που έχω κι εγώ στην εταιρία για κινητά και εξωτερικό. Για απεριόριστα σταθερά εντός Ελλάδας έχω cyta bri με 6 κανάλια για εξερχόμενες αλλά έχω κι εγώ θέμα με το caller ID εκεί.

Δες μήπως καταφέρεις και βάλεις οικιακό πρόγραμμα. Οι προωθήσεις νομίζω είναι απεριόριστες αφού είναι γίνεται ψηφιακά... Μαζί με τα κινητά κλπ εννοείται. Εκτός αν σε υποχρεώνουν για cosmote one που σε πάει αναγκαστικά στο business πακέτο. Δεν τους ρωτάς τι κάνεις στην περίπτωση που θέλεις περισσότερα από 2 κανάλια με τον ίδιο αριθμό; Φίλος, έχει ως ελεύθερος επαγγελματίας 2 κινητά cosmote 65plus με συνολικό πάγιο 38€ (και τα 2) τελική χωρίς σταθερό κλπ. Μήπως να το πιέσεις με αίτηση φορητότητας ώστε να απεξαρτηθείς από το cosmote one?

----------


## stereo

Off Topic


		OMG! Νομιζα οτι απαντησα χθες αλλα ξεχασα να πατησω υποβολη! Οτι να'ναι!
	





> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Δεν είναι απαραίτητο να είναι στο όνομα της επιχείρησης, ούτε τιμολόγιο χρειάζεται (λογαριασμός εκδίδεται έτσι κι αλλιώς). Αρκεί να μπορείς να δείξεις ότι χρησιμοποιείται αποκλειστικά για τις ανάγκες της επιχείρησης, οπότε για σταθερό τηλέφωνο δεν υπάρχει θέμα.
> 	
> 
> 
> Edit: και κάτι ontopic, πρόσεξε ότι ο ΟΤΕ δίνει όντως χαμηλή τιμή προς κινητά, αν ΔΕΝ έχεις πρόγραμμα. Σχεδόν σε όλα τα προγράμματα με δωρεάν χρόνο προς κινητά, μετά σε πάει στα 9,5 λεπτά/λεπτό περίπου:


Σωστη παρατηρηση, και καλα που το ειπες, δεν το ειχα προσεξει. Αλλα δεν ξεπερναμε ποτε τα 600' 




> Οι ελληνικοί πάροχοι είναι ακριβοί για εξερχόμενες γι αυτό σου πρότεινα το myvoiptraffic που έχω κι εγώ στην εταιρία για κινητά και εξωτερικό. Για απεριόριστα σταθερά εντός Ελλάδας έχω cyta bri με 6 κανάλια για εξερχόμενες αλλά έχω κι εγώ θέμα με το caller ID εκεί.
> 
> Δες μήπως καταφέρεις και βάλεις οικιακό πρόγραμμα. Οι προωθήσεις νομίζω είναι απεριόριστες αφού είναι γίνεται ψηφιακά... Μαζί με τα κινητά κλπ εννοείται. Εκτός αν σε υποχρεώνουν για cosmote one που σε πάει αναγκαστικά στο business πακέτο. Δεν τους ρωτάς τι κάνεις στην περίπτωση που θέλεις περισσότερα από 2 κανάλια με τον ίδιο αριθμό; Φίλος, έχει ως ελεύθερος επαγγελματίας 2 κινητά cosmote 65plus με συνολικό πάγιο 38€ (και τα 2) τελική χωρίς σταθερό κλπ. Μήπως να το πιέσεις με αίτηση φορητότητας ώστε να απεξαρτηθείς από το cosmote one?


Αυτο θα κανω θα παρω να ρωτησω τι γινεται αν θελω τριτο καναλι απο ΟΤΕ. Τωρα αν παμε σε οικιακο δεν ξερω αν θα εχουμε απεριοριστη ενδοεπικοινωνια και απο οτι βλεπω τα μισα λεπτα προς κινητα που ξοδευουμε τωρα ειναι προς τα δικα μας κινητα.

Εσυ τωρα πως εχεις εχεις 6 καναλια στη cyta? Σου εχει δωσει ρουτερ με 3 θυρες bri?

----------


## kosath

> Εσυ τωρα πως εχεις εχεις 6 καναλια στη cyta? Σου εχει δωσει ρουτερ με 3 θυρες bri?


Ναι, συγκεκριμένα έχει 4 BRI και 4 αναλογικές αλλά μου έχουν ρυθμίσει τις 2 BRI Χ 2 κλήσεις ανά BRI + 2 αναλογικές=6 ταυτόχρονες κλήσεις...

Αν μπορούσαν να δώσουν αυτά τα προγράμματα απ΄ευθείας χωρίς εξοπλισμό θα κέρδιζαν πολλά λεφτά από το voip αλλά!

----------


## stereo

Λοιπον, τελικα ο πατερας μου ανανεωσε το συμβολαιο στον ΟΤΕ γιατι τον πηραν τηλεφωνο και του ειπαν οτι ειναι η τελευταια μερα που ισχυει η προσφορα!

Τωρα ομως μου ηρθε μια αλλη ιδεα η οποια αν γινεται να υλοποιηθει θα ειναι οτι καλυτερο. Αμα γινεται, θα ζητησω στον ΟΤΕ να κανει εκτροπη σε νουμερο yuboto μονο εαν τα 2 καναλια του bri ειναι κατειλημμενα. Ετσι θα εχουμε και 3 καναλι και δεν θα χρεωνομαστε ολες τις εισερχομενες. Το μονο θεμα ειναι πως θα ξερω μετα που θα δρομολογησω την κληση αλλα πιστευω θα βρεθει λυση.

----------


## DVader

> Λοιπον, τελικα ο πατερας μου ανανεωσε το συμβολαιο στον ΟΤΕ γιατι τον πηραν τηλεφωνο και του ειπαν οτι ειναι η τελευταια μερα που ισχυει η προσφορα!
> 
> Τωρα ομως μου ηρθε μια αλλη ιδεα η οποια αν γινεται να υλοποιηθει θα ειναι οτι καλυτερο. Αμα γινεται, θα ζητησω στον ΟΤΕ να κανει εκτροπη σε νουμερο yuboto μονο εαν τα 2 καναλια του bri ειναι κατειλημμενα. Ετσι θα εχουμε και 3 καναλι και δεν θα χρεωνομαστε ολες τις εισερχομενες. Το μονο θεμα ειναι πως θα ξερω μετα που θα δρομολογησω την κληση αλλα πιστευω θα βρεθει λυση.


Από όσο ξέρω δεν γίνετε κάτι τέτοιο ..αλλά σε αυτές τις λειτουργίες όλα εξαρτιόνται από το netmod έχεις !
Αλήθεια ισχύει αυτό που είπες ποιο πάνω ότι έχεις ?

Ασε να το ψάξω ...λίγο και τα λέμε πάλι μήπως και γίνετε με κάποιο άλλο netmod !

- - - Updated - - -

Λοιπόν και όμως γίνετε.... Αλλά πρέπει να σου αλλάξουν netmod !
Στης Intracom το netmod υπάρχει η δυνατότητα αυτή ...

Διάβασε το manual 
http://www.intracom-telecom.com/help...mod_usb_gr.zip

σελίδα 33

Αν όντως έχεις αυτό που είδα ...είναι κλάσεις καλύτερο το netmod του Κάκκαλη.... Οπότε πες τους ότι έχεις Elastix και ότι θέλεις αυτό το συγκεκριμένο netmod.. Δήλωσε βλάβη και ζήτα αλλαγή netmod

----------


## stereo

> Από όσο ξέρω δεν γίνετε κάτι τέτοιο ..αλλά σε αυτές τις λειτουργίες όλα εξαρτιόνται από το netmod έχεις !
> Αλήθεια ισχύει αυτό που είπες ποιο πάνω ότι έχεις ?
> 
> Ασε να το ψάξω ...λίγο και τα λέμε πάλι μήπως και γίνετε με κάποιο άλλο netmod !
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Λοιπόν και όμως γίνετε.... Αλλά πρέπει να σου αλλάξουν netmod !
> Στης Intracom το netmod υπάρχει η δυνατότητα αυτή ...
> ...


Κατσε φιλε μου γιατι μπερδευτηκα λιγο τωρα! Εννοεις αυτο φανταζομαι:




> 13. Αποπεράτωση Κλήσεων προς ένα Κατειληµµένο Συνδροµητή-   Completion of Calls to a Busy Subscriber (CCBS) 
> Ενεργοποιώντας την υπηρεσία αυτή ο καλών συνδροµητής, που έχει πάρει σήµα κατειληµµένου επιχειρώντας να αποκαταστήσει µια κλήση προς έναν απασχοληµένο συνδροµητή, ειδοποιείται όταν ο καλούµενος συνδροµητής ελευθερώσει τη γραµµή του. Ο καλών συνδροµητής στη συνέχεια σηκώνοντας απλώς το ακουστικό του ξεκινά µια νέα κλήση προς τον προκαθορισµένο καλούµενο συνδροµητή. • Η Αποπεράτωση Κλήσεων προς έναν Κατειληµµένο Συνδροµητή ενεργοποιείται πατώντας: FLASH 5 • Η Αποπεράτωση Κλήσεων προς έναν Κατειληµµένο Συνδροµητή απενεργοποιείται πατώντας: #37# • Ο έλεγχος εάν η υπηρεσία της Αποπεράτωσης Κλήσεων προς έναν Κατειληµµένο Συνδροµητή υποστηρίζεται από το οικείο ISDN κέντρο γίνεται πατώντας:  *#37# Ο συνδροµητής θα ακούσει στο ακουστικό του: • Συνεχόµενο τόνο, όταν η υπηρεσία υποστηρίζεται • ∆ιακοπτόµενο τόνο, όταν η υπηρεσία δεν υποστηρίζεται


Το θεμα ειναι οτι θα μπερδευτουν λιγο τα πραγματα γιατι απ'οτι καταλαβα θα λειτουργει καπως ετσι:
1ος καλων) Μιλαει με καποιο εσωτερικο.
2ος καλων) Ακουει μηνυμα οτι ειναι απασχολημενο και μετα ακουει τη φοβερη μουσικη του asterisk
3oς καλων) Τρωει αμεσως πορτα απο το netmod και ειδοποιειται καπως μολις ελευθερωθει καναλι??

Αλλο ενα προβλημα ειναι οτι μολις ερθει το voip αυτο το ξεχναμε παλι!


Ααα! και τωρα μου ηρθε και μια ασχετη ερωτηση. Γινεται στο netmod να λειτουργει κανονικα η θυρα s0 αλλα παραλληλα να ρυθμισουμε μια απο τις a/b να λειτουργει ενα απο τα 4 msn ανεξαρτητα? Το λεω για να βαλουμε εκει το fax που εχει το δικο του msn για να αποφυγουμε ολη τη φασαρια που εχει foip.

----------


## DVader

> Κατσε φιλε μου γιατι μπερδευτηκα λιγο τωρα! Εννοεις αυτο φανταζομαι:
> 
> 
> 
> Το θεμα ειναι οτι θα μπερδευτουν λιγο τα πραγματα γιατι απ'οτι καταλαβα θα λειτουργει καπως ετσι:
> 1ος καλων) Μιλαει με καποιο εσωτερικο.
> 2ος καλων) Ακουει μηνυμα οτι ειναι απασχολημενο και μετα ακουει τη φοβερη μουσικη του asterisk
> 3oς καλων) Τρωει αμεσως πορτα απο το netmod και ειδοποιειται καπως μολις ελευθερωθει καναλι??
> 
> ...


ΣΕλίδα 33

Εκτροπή Κλήσης υπό Κατάληψη

Αυτό εννοώ !  :Razz: 

- - - Updated - - -

Το σενάριο αυτό παίζει ως εξής: 

1. Κανάλι 1ο δεσμευμένο (Εισερχόμενη/Εξερχόμενη δεν έχει σημασία)
2. Καναλι 2ο δεσμευμένο (Εισερχόμενη/Εξερχόμενη δεν έχει σημασία)
3. 2η Κλήση γίνετε άμεσα εκτροπή στον voip σταθερό αριθμό (ώστε να μην έχεις έξτρα χρέωση εσύ την διαφορά στην εκτροπή αφου ο αριθμός της εκτροπής 
   είναι σταθερός) και μέσα από το voip μπαίνει στο Ελαστιξ και δρομολογείτε στο ίδιο ring group/queue ή ότι είναι ..με αυτό που στέλνει το Inbound Route που 
   δουλεύει για τον ΟΤΕ ! Ο καλούμενς δεν ακούει κάτι....ούτε κατειλημμένο ούτε τίποτα απλά μπαίνει στο Ελαστιξ από το voip...Τώρα αν όλα τα εσωτερικά 
   μιλάνε θα ακούσει μουσική ...η αλλιώς θα γίνει ring ! Το σημαντικό είναι ότι φτάνει η κλήση στο * όπως θα έφτανε και από netmod αν δεν ήταν κατειλημμένο ... Το τι θα συμβεί μόλις μπεί στον * είναι θέμα *.

ΤΟ βασικό σου θέμα με αυτό τον τρόπο έχει λυθεί και δουλεύει γιατί τυχαίνει να το έχω κάνει ...πρακτικά και βολεύει τρελά γιατί αυτός που παίρνει δεν καταλαβαίνει την διαφορά !

Απορία ..?

Σόρρυ για τον τρόπο ...μου δεν έχει κάτι ..απλά είμαι σε πολλά προγράμματα και γράφω ταυτόχρονα ! :Sorry: 

- - - Updated - - -

Οσο αναφορά την S0 και τις ab1/ab2 μπορούν να παίξουν ταυτόχρονα σε ότι συνδυασμό θέλεις  !!

Απλά να ξέρεις ότι αν έχεις βάλει IVR να τρέχει στην εισαγωγή αν έχεις βάλει ένα π΄χ σταθερό τηλέφωνο στην ab1 με το έρχεται η κλήση στην S0 απαντάει αμέσως το κέντρο και ακούει το IVR οπότε δεν προλαβαίνει να χτυπήσει στο τηλέφωνο !

Το κέντρο έχει ωραιότατο FAX Service τι το θέλεις το fax device ..? Σου έρχονται ωραιότατα pdf emails ... και το Hylafax παίζει κομπλέ για αποστολή !

- - - Updated - - -

Γενικά τα netmod παραμετροποιούνται ....να ξέρεις !
Γενικά όλα τα netmod ειναι καλά απλά εγώ εμπιστεύομαι μόνο της Itracom γιατί κάνει αυτά που θέλω ....και απλά παίζει χωρίς πολλά προβλήματα 

Με τα άλλα έχω δει διάφορα για αυτό που είπα να το αλλάξεις !

- - - Updated - - -

Τα netmod τα φτιάχνεις όπως θέλεις να πάιζουν οπότε ότι με ρωτάς έως τώρα γίνεται ... Εγώ πάνω στο δικό μου έχω 4 MSN ...

----------


## stereo

> ΣΕλίδα 33
> 
> Εκτροπή Κλήσης υπό Κατάληψη
> 
> Αυτό εννοώ ! 
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Το σενάριο αυτό παίζει ως εξής: 
> ...


σελ 33 αριθμηση acrobat σελ 31 αριθμηση του εγγραφου!! (I hate this shit!)

Τωρα σε επιασα! Και αφου το εχεις δοκιμασει κιολας τελεια! Σε ευχαριστω παρα πολυ!
Το θεμα ειναι μονο να πεισω τον οτε να μου δωσει το netmod γιατι οσες φορες προσπαθησα να αλλαξω ρουτερ ολο οχι μου λενε οι μπαγλαμαδες!

Τωρα για το φαξ ειναι και ο πατερας που θελει το παραδοσιακο φαξ και το hylafax που το προσπαθησα σε ενα raspberry που εχω με freepbx μου φαινεται λιγο pain in the ass και δε τα καταφερα. Να πω οτι μιλαω για freepbx παντα και οχι elastix που αναφερεις εσυ το elastix απο οτι θυμαμαι εχει πιο πολλες επιλογες για φαξ.

- - - Updated - - -

Απ' οτι βλεπω εδω (σελ 11 αριθμηση εγγραφου) μαλλον γινεται και στο δικο μας netmod αυτο το κολπο με την εκτροπη.

----------


## DVader

> σελ 33 αριθμηση acrobat σελ 31 αριθμηση του εγγραφου!! (I hate this shit!)
> 
> Τωρα σε επιασα! Και αφου το εχεις δοκιμασει κιολας τελεια! Σε ευχαριστω παρα πολυ!
> Το θεμα ειναι μονο να πεισω τον οτε να μου δωσει το netmod γιατι οσες φορες προσπαθησα να αλλαξω ρουτερ ολο οχι μου λενε οι μπαγλαμαδες!
> 
> Τωρα για το φαξ ειναι και ο πατερας που θελει το παραδοσιακο φαξ και το hylafax που το προσπαθησα σε ενα raspberry που εχω με freepbx μου φαινεται λιγο pain in the ass και δε τα καταφερα. Να πω οτι μιλαω για freepbx παντα και οχι elastix που αναφερεις εσυ το elastix απο οτι θυμαμαι εχει πιο πολλες επιλογες για φαξ.


Κοίτα κατά καιρούς έχω δουλέψει τα πάντα ! Η αλήθεια είναι ότι έχω βολευτεί με το Elastix και τις ευκολίες που προσφέρει αλλά επειδή ασχολούμαι με Linux δεν με ενοχλεί το FreePBX ... Στο Elastix πάντως παίζει το FAX και χωρίς πόνο ! Εγγυημένο !

Γενικά το Elastix δεν θα σε δυσκολεύψει και ξέχνα το rasberry .... είναι άλλο πράγμα ...Οχι χειρότερο δεν θέλω να πω αυτό αλλά άλλο πράγματα Κατάλαβες..?

Κοίτα για το 13888 εγώ κάνω το εξής:

1. Πάιρνω τηλέφωνο και δηλώνω βλάβη για αλλαγή με Intracom...αν είναι διαθέσιμο λόγω * ... 
2. Αν μου αρχίσουν τα δύσκολα οι μπαγλαμάδες τους λέω ότι θα δηλώνω συνεχώς βλάβες μέχρι να το κάνετε... Μϊα θα κλείνετε μια θα ανοίγω...Δεν έχει νόημα...οπότε το στέλνω στα κεντρικά όπου με παίρνει μια κυριούλα καλούλα ..και τις εξηγώ το θέμα
3. Αν παρολαυτά πέσω σε στόκο και τοίχο .... παίρνω τηλέφωνο και ζητάω να πούν κάτι που δεν το κάνει το netmod που έχω.... Οπότε τελικά καταλήγουν αυτοί να ζητάνε αλλαγή στο netmod και εκεί ζητάω κοκκαλη πάλι ...Μετά με την κυριούλα εξηγώ το πρόβλημα και τελικά παίρνω κόκκαλη !

4. Αν παρολαυτά δεν βγάλεις άκρη που δεν μου έχει συμβεί ποτέ το καις οπότε δηλώνεις βλάβη και θα αναγκαστούν να το αλλάξουν και εκεί πάλι τους λές για Intracom... Όμως δεν το συστήνω ....και δεν το έχω κάνει ποτέ αυτό !! Δεν χρειάστηκε !

Δεν θέλει βρίσιμο ..θέλει επιμονή και υπομονή και κυρίως τρόπο ! Σε 3-4 φίλους που έστησα ελαστιξ πέτυχε το κόλπο που λέω ...

- - - Updated - - -

Έμενα ο acrobat το έδειχνε στην 33...  :ROFL: 

- - - Updated - - -

Βάλε Ελαστιχ θα σου λύσει το πρόβλημα ..Αν έχεις κάποιο voip στήσε ένα vm να το τσεκάρεις και να παίξεις μπάλα ώστε να πας έτοιμος στο νέο μηχανάκι !

Για οποιον δεν είναι εξικοιωμένος με το Linux και την λογική του FreeBPX ... τότε το Ελαστιξ κερδίζει έδαφος !

Εγώ έστησα το δικό μου κέντρο κάποτε με 2.4 και τώρα αισίως έχει 2.5.0... και ώς τώρα το συντηρώ ..Με βολεύει πολύ ...σε ότι θέλω γιατί έχει πολλά ...
Βέβαια έχει και πολλλλλλλλλλλλλά bugs το περιβάλλον ευτυχώς και όχι ο ίδιος ο * αλλά υπάρχει και το FreePBX που ότι δεν κάνει το περιβάλλον του τα κάνει το FreeBPX ...  οπότε έχω 2 σε 1... και είμαι πολύ ευχαριστημένος !

Στο γραφείο έχουμε βάλει και 2-3 agents για 1st level support με Callcenter για τύπου 13888 ...όχι εξερχόμενες και πάει πολύ καλά !
Εχει βολέψει πολυυυυυυυυυυυυ

----------


## stereo

> Κοίτα κατά καιρούς έχω δουλέψει τα πάντα ! Η αλήθεια είναι ότι έχω βολευτεί με το Elastix και τις ευκολίες που προσφέρει αλλά επειδή ασχολούμαι με Linux δεν με ενοχλεί το FreePBX ... Στο Elastix πάντως παίζει το FAX και χωρίς πόνο ! Εγγυημένο !
> 
> Γενικά το Elastix δεν θα σε δυσκολεύψει και ξέχνα το rasberry .... είναι άλλο πράγμα ...Οχι χειρότερο δεν θέλω να πω αυτό αλλά άλλο πράγματα Κατάλαβες..?
> 
> Κοίτα για το 13888 εγώ κάνω το εξής:
> 
> 1. Πάιρνω τηλέφωνο και δηλώνω βλάβη για αλλαγή με Intracom...αν είναι διαθέσιμο λόγω * ... 
> 2. Αν μου αρχίσουν τα δύσκολα οι μπαγλαμάδες τους λέω ότι θα δηλώνω συνεχώς βλάβες μέχρι να το κάνετε... Μϊα θα κλείνετε μια θα ανοίγω...Δεν έχει νόημα...οπότε το στέλνω στα κεντρικά όπου με παίρνει μια κυριούλα καλούλα ..και τις εξηγώ το θέμα
> 3. Αν παρολαυτά πέσω σε στόκο και τοίχο .... παίρνω τηλέφωνο και ζητάω να πούν κάτι που δεν το κάνει το netmod που έχω.... Οπότε τελικά καταλήγουν αυτοί να ζητάνε αλλαγή στο netmod και εκεί ζητάω κοκκαλη πάλι ...Μετά με την κυριούλα εξηγώ το πρόβλημα και τελικά παίρνω κόκκαλη !
> ...


Εγω παλι δεν ειμαι καθολου εκοικιωμενος με το linux και καμια φορα χανω την υπομονη μου οταν τα πραματα γινονται περιπλοκα!  :Mad: 

Τωρα για το ρας ειναι αλλη ιστορια το εχω για αλλη χρηση εδω και ενα μηνα. Aπλα επειδη εχω πειραματιστει με elastix 4 και με freepbx/raspbx μπορω να πω οτι ποιο πολυ με βολεψε το freepbx με το οποιο εχω εξοικιωθει καλυτερα.

Αυτο που μου την εσπαγε στο elastix ειναι οτι ειχε λιγες επιλογες και μετα πατουσα unmbeeded freepbx και με πηγαινε σε μια παλια εκδοση του freepbx για να ρυθμισω τα υπολοιπα και μου φανηκε καπως confusing. Βασικα πολλα δεν εχω καταλαβει στο elastix οπως ας πουμε σε τι διαφερει η 2.5 απο την 4 και γενικως το παρατησα αν και τα εχω ακομα σε vm.


- - - Updated - - -

Κατι που επισης ηθελα και δεν με καλυπτε το  elastix ειναι το pjsip το οποιο λειτουργει μονο με asterisk 13.

----------


## DVader

> Εγω παλι δεν ειμαι καθολου εκοικιωμενος με το linux και καμια φορα χανω την υπομονη μου οταν τα πραματα γινονται περιπλοκα! 
> 
> Τωρα για το ρας ειναι αλλη ιστορια το εχω για αλλη χρηση εδω και ενα μηνα. Aπλα επειδη εχω πειραματιστει με elastix 4 και με freepbx/raspbx μπορω να πω οτι ποιο πολυ με βολεψε το freepbx με το οποιο εχω εξοικιωθει καλυτερα.
> 
> Αυτο που μου την εσπαγε στο elastix ειναι οτι ειχε λιγες επιλογες και μετα πατουσα unmbeeded freepbx και με πηγαινε σε μια παλια εκδοση του freepbx για να ρυθμισω τα υπολοιπα και μου φανηκε καπως confusing. Βασικα πολλα δεν εχω καταλαβει στο elastix οπως ας πουμε σε τι διαφερει η 2.5 απο την 4 και γενικως το παρατησα αν και τα εχω ακομα σε vm.
> 
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Κατι που επισης ηθελα και δεν με καλυπτε το  elastix ειναι το pjsip το οποιο λειτουργει μονο με asterisk 13.


 Η 2.4 με την 2.5 σε επιλογές και δυνατότητες καμία σχέση...Θα πρότεινα την 2.5 χωρίς 2η κουβέντα !
Είτε με το FreeBPX είτε με το περιβάλλον το ίδιο μου είναι πλέον !

Θέλει λίγο υπομονή μέχρι να καταλάβεις πως δουλεύουν τα βασικά μετά το επεκτείνεις χωρίς πρόβλημα !
Και φυσικά αν δεν είχα κάποια παιδιά εδώ ακόμα θα έψαχνα ... Ας είναι καλά ! 

Αντί να ψάχνεις τις διαφορές βάλε στο VM την 2.5 και άρχισε να την ψάχνεις ... 
Βασικά δουλεύω το περιβάλλον του Ελαστιξ και αν δεν μου κάνει αυτό που θελω για κάποιο λόγο μπαίνω στο FreeBPX..

Οτι απορίες έχεις ρώτα εδώ....Υπάρχουν παιδιά που θα σου απαντήσουν ! Προχώρατο...Έχεις το VM και παίζεις ελεύθερα και ότι πρόβλημα έχεις ρώτα ....

Οι διαφορές είνια πολλές όπως έιπα στην 2.4 και 2.5 και κυρίως σε δυνατότητες.... Η 2.4 έχει πολύ παλιό αστερισκό 1.8.20 όπως σε σύγκριση με τον 11.21.0 είναι πολύ καλύτερος...

Από την 2.4. λείπανε πολλά ... που τα έχω χρειαστεί και τελικά τα βρήκα στην 2.5

ΤΟ pjsip  τι το θέλεις ..?

----------


## stereo

> Η 2.4 με την 2.5 σε επιλογές και δυνατότητες καμία σχέση...Θα πρότεινα την 2.5 χωρίς 2η κουβέντα !
> Είτε με το FreeBPX είτε με το περιβάλλον το ίδιο μου είναι πλέον !
> 
> Θέλει λίγο υπομονή μέχρι να καταλάβεις πως δουλεύουν τα βασικά μετά το επεκτείνεις χωρίς πρόβλημα !
> Και φυσικά αν δεν είχα κάποια παιδιά εδώ ακόμα θα έψαχνα ... Ας είναι καλά ! 
> 
> Αντί να ψάχνεις τις διαφορές βάλε στο VM την 2.5 και άρχισε να την ψάχνεις ... 
> Βασικά δουλεύω το περιβάλλον του Ελαστιξ και αν δεν μου κάνει αυτό που θελω για κάποιο λόγο μπαίνω στο FreeBPX..
> 
> ...


Δεν εχω το elastix 2.4. Το 4.0 εχω και δεν ξερω τη διαφορα του απο τα 2.χχ

Tο pjsip χρειαζεται για να γινουν register 2 η παραπανω συσκευες με το ιδιο extension. Στο ring queue θελω να χτυπαν 3 συσκευες και οταν μια το σηκωσει ολες οι κλησεις στο extension να μπαινουν στην ουρα. Χωρις το pjsip αν οι συσκευες εχουν ξεχωριστο extension και τις κανω ring group αρχικα χτυπαν και οι 3 και μολις εχει και αλλη κληση αντι να μπει σε αναμονη χτυπαν οι αλλες 2 που ειναι και το λογικο βασικα. Αλλα δε βρισκω αλλο τροπο να κανω αυτο που θελω.

----------


## DVader

> Δεν εχω το elastix 2.4. Το 4.0 εχω και δεν ξερω τη διαφορα του απο τα 2.χχ
> 
> Tο pjsip χρειαζεται για να γινουν register 2 η παραπανω συσκευες με το ιδιο extension. Στο ring queue θελω να χτυπαν 3 συσκευες και οταν μια το σηκωσει ολες οι κλησεις στο extension να μπαινουν στην ουρα. Χωρις το pjsip αν οι συσκευες εχουν ξεχωριστο extension και τις κανω ring group αρχικα χτυπαν και οι 3 και μολις εχει και αλλη κληση αντι να μπει σε αναμονη χτυπαν οι αλλες 2 που ειναι και το λογικο βασικα. Αλλα δε βρισκω αλλο τροπο να κανω αυτο που θελω.


Γιατί πρέπει όλες οι συσκευές να έχουν το ίδιο extension ..? Πως εννοείς το όλες οι κλήσεις να μπουν στην ουρά ?

----------


## stereo

> Γιατί πρέπει όλες οι συσκευές να έχουν το ίδιο extension ..? Πως εννοείς το όλες οι κλήσεις να μπουν στην ουρά ?


Οκ, καταρχας σορρυ για την καθυστερηση αλλα ημαουν εκτος...

Αυτο που θελουμε ειναι οταν καλει καποιος σε συγκεκριμενο msn να χτυπουν 3 συσκευες:
1 IP Deskphone
1 dect phone
1 android phone

Τωρα οταν καποιος το σηκωσει σε 1 απο αυτες τις συσκευες θελουμε ολες οι υπολοιπες εισερχομενες να μπαινουν σε call queue. Εαν λοιπον και οι 3 συσκευες δεν εχουν το ιδιο extension number εαν καποιος καλεσει και το σηκωσουμε ας πουμε απο το deskphone οι υπολοιπες κλησεις πηγαινουν στο dect και το android phone ενω εμεις θελουμε να μπαινουν σε αναμονη μεχρι να τελειωσει η πρωτη κληση.

----------


## DVader

> Οκ, καταρχας σορρυ για την καθυστερηση αλλα ημαουν εκτος...
> 
> Αυτο που θελουμε ειναι οταν καλει καποιος σε συγκεκριμενο msn να χτυπουν 3 συσκευες:
> 1 IP Deskphone
> 1 dect phone
> 1 android phone
> 
> Τωρα οταν καποιος το σηκωσει σε 1 απο αυτες τις συσκευες θελουμε ολες οι υπολοιπες εισερχομενες να μπαινουν σε call queue. Εαν λοιπον και οι 3 συσκευες δεν εχουν το ιδιο extension number εαν καποιος καλεσει και το σηκωσουμε ας πουμε απο το deskphone οι υπολοιπες κλησεις πηγαινουν στο dect και το android phone ενω εμεις θελουμε να μπαινουν σε αναμονη μεχρι να τελειωσει η πρωτη κληση.


1. Η αναμονή γίνετε...με την ουρά
2. Το χτύπημα γίνετε...

Το πρόβλημα που είναι ..??

Χάνω κάτι ..?

- - - Updated - - -

Που έινια αυτό που δεν κάνει o * ?

----------


## stereo

> 1. Η αναμονή γίνετε...με την ουρά
> 2. Το χτύπημα γίνετε...
> 
> Το πρόβλημα που είναι ..??
> 
> Χάνω κάτι ..?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Που έινια αυτό που δεν κάνει o * ?


Κανω αλλη 1 αποπειρα να εξηγησω τι εννοω:

Eαν τα 3 τηλεφωνα εχουν 3 ext 101, 102 και 103 και βαλω στο ring queue αυτα τα 3 ext μια κληση θα χτυπησει και στα 3. Αν ας πουμε το 101 ειναι κατειλημενο και παρει καποιος θα χτυπησουν τα 102, 103. Μονο εαν και τα 3 ext ειναι κατειλημενα ο καλων θα μπει σε αναμονη και θα περιμενει μεχρι να ελευθερωθει 1 απο τα 3 τηλ.

Στην περιπτωση του pjsip τα 3 τηλεφωνα εχουν το ιδιο ext 101 και ετσι οταν *1 απο τις 3* συσκευες ειναι κατειλημενη οποιοσδηποτε καλεσει εκεινη τη στιγμη θα μπει σε αναμονη μεχρι να τελειωσει η πρωτη κληση.

Δεν ξερω πως να το εξηγησω αλλιως ελπιζω τωρα να εγινα κατανοητος! :Razz:

----------


## DVader

> Κανω αλλη 1 αποπειρα να εξηγησω τι εννοω:
> 
> Eαν τα 3 τηλεφωνα εχουν 3 ext 101, 102 και 103 και βαλω στο ring queue αυτα τα 3 ext μια κληση θα χτυπησει και στα 3. Αν ας πουμε το 101 ειναι κατειλημενο και παρει καποιος θα χτυπησουν τα 102, 103. Μονο εαν και τα 3 ext ειναι κατειλημενα ο καλων θα μπει σε αναμονη και θα περιμενει μεχρι να ελευθερωθει 1 απο τα 3 τηλ.
> 
> Στην περιπτωση του pjsip τα 3 τηλεφωνα εχουν το ιδιο ext 101 και ετσι οταν *1 απο τις 3* συσκευες ειναι κατειλημενη οποιοσδηποτε καλεσει εκεινη τη στιγμη θα μπει σε αναμονη μεχρι να τελειωσει η πρωτη κληση.
> 
> Δεν ξερω πως να το εξηγησω αλλιως ελπιζω τωρα να εγινα κατανοητος!


Έχεις Ring Group ή Queue ..? Είναι διαφορετικά πράγματα και παίζουν διαφορετικά και έχουν σημαντικές διαφορές !

----------


## _alx_

Και τα τρία εσωτερικά ανήκουν στο ίδιο άτομο;
Θες όταν μιλάει ένα από τα τρία ο επόμενος που θα καλέσει να ακούσει μουσική και όχι ring;

----------


## DVader

> Και τα τρία εσωτερικά ανήκουν στο ίδιο άτομο;
> Θες όταν μιλάει ένα από τα τρία ο επόμενος που θα καλέσει να ακούσει μουσική και όχι ring;


Αυτό που καταλαβαίνω είναι ότι θέλει όταν έρθει ο επόμενος να μην κάνει ring αλλά να μην στην αναμονή ... 

Επίσης το κάνει με Ring Groups που δεν κάνουν αυτή την δουλειά !  :Razz:  Ασχετα αν τα λέει Ring Queues ....

----------


## stereo

> Και τα τρία εσωτερικά ανήκουν στο ίδιο άτομο;
> Θες όταν μιλάει ένα από τα τρία ο επόμενος που θα καλέσει να ακούσει μουσική και όχι ring;


Ακριβως αυτο! Ανηκουν σε ενα ατομο και τα 3 εσωτερικα και θελω μολις το ενα ειναι απασχολημενο ο επομενος να ακουει μουσικη και οχι ring




> Αυτό που καταλαβαίνω είναι ότι θέλει όταν έρθει ο επόμενος να μην κάνει ring αλλά να μην στην αναμονή ... 
> 
> Επίσης το κάνει με Ring Groups που δεν κάνουν αυτή την δουλειά !  Ασχετα αν τα λέει Ring Queues ....


Ring queue εχω γνωριζω τη διαφορα. Απλως ενα απο τα πραγματα που δοκιμασα ειναι αντι να δηλωσω στο ring queue τα 3 εσωτερικα π.χ 101, 102, 103 τα εκανα αυτα ring group  με ext 100 και δηλωσα το 100 σαν ext στο ring queue μπας και αυτο λυσει το προβλημα. Κατι που δεν εγινε και ειχα το ιδιο αποτελεσμα. Μονο με το pjsip οπου και τα 3 τηλεφωνα ειχαν ακριβως το ιδιο ext εγινε αυτο που ηθελα

Μηπως πρεπει να αλλαξω την επιλογη που λεει ring strategy? Αν και δεν νομιζω γιατι αν δεν ειναι στο ringball δεν χτυπαν ολα τα εσωτερικα μαζι

----------


## DVader

To Ring strategy ...είναι άλλο πράγμα και άλλο το Ring Group ή το Queue 
Το Ring Strategy είναι ουσιαστικά το πως θα συμπεριφέρετε το Ring Group ή το Queue όσο αναφορά το Ring όωως..
Σαν λειτουργία όμως είναι πολύ διαφορετικά...

Ring Queue δεν υπάρχει ... Τι από τα δύο δοκίμασες Ring Group ή Queue ..?
Γιατί 3 εσωτερικά για το ίδιο άτομο ..? και μάλιστα με extra software ..για να τα κάνεις ένα ..?

Μήπως κάπου τα έχει μπερδέψει πολύ χωρίς λόγο ..... ?

Εγώ έχω 1 για κάθε άτομο ...και για να αναμονή στο εσωτερικό έχω Call Waiting

----------


## stereo

> To Ring strategy ...είναι άλλο πράγμα και άλλο το Ring Group ή το Queue 
> Το Ring Strategy είναι ουσιαστικά το πως θα συμπεριφέρετε το Ring Group ή το Queue όσο αναφορά το Ring όωως..
> Σαν λειτουργία όμως είναι πολύ διαφορετικά...
> 
> Ring Queue δεν υπάρχει ... Τι από τα δύο δοκίμασες Ring Group ή Queue ..?
> Γιατί 3 εσωτερικά για το ίδιο άτομο ..?
> 
> Μήπως κάπου τα έχει μπερδέψει πολύ χωρίς λόγο ..... ?


Ξερω τι ειναι το ring strategy απλως ειπα αν καποια επιλογη απο εκει μπορουσε να κανει το queue να κανει αυτο που θελω εγω.

Ring queue εχω απλως δοκιμασα και να βαλω ring group μεσα σε ring queue. Στην εικονα απο κατω οπως βλεπεις το ring queue εχει ext 1000 ενω σαν agents εχει δηλωθει το 100 το οποιο ειναι ring group και οδηγει στα 101, 102



Tωρα γιατι να εχουμε 3 συσκευες για 1 ατομο ειναι απλο νομιζω. Θες και το dect να το παιρνεις οπου θελεις αλλα θες και ενα deksphone στο γραφειο. Η 3 συσκευη ισως ειναι android phone με αλλα ισως και να μη χρειαστει.

----------


## DVader

> Ξερω τι ειναι το ring strategy απλως ειπα αν καποια επιλογη απο εκει μπορουσε να κανει το queue να κανει αυτο που θελω εγω.
> 
> Ring queue εχω απλως δοκιμασα και να βαλω ring group μεσα σε ring queue. Στην εικονα απο κατω οπως βλεπεις το ring queue εχει ext 1000 ενω σαν agents εχει δηλωθει το 100 το οποιο ειναι ring group και οδηγει στα 101, 102
> 
> 
> 
> Tωρα γιατι να εχουμε 3 συσκευες για 1 ατομο ειναι απλο νομιζω. Θες και το dect να το παιρνεις οπου θελεις αλλα θες και ενα deksphone στο γραφειο. Η 3 συσκευη ισως ειναι android phone με αλλα ισως και να μη χρειαστει.


Άρα μιλάμε για Queues... To ξεκαθαρίσαμε και αυτό ! Πάμε παρακάτω τώρα ... Μια χαρά ...  :One thumb up: 

Είπαμε ότι έχεις Elastix 4.0 ? όχι 2.5.0 ... 

Το θέμα της αναμονής το κάνεις με την ουρά ....μπαίνει δηλαδή σε μια ουρά ... 
ΤΟ 2.5.0 έχει κάποιες επιλογές που δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχουν στο 4.0 όμως...  :Thinking:  Δεν τις έχω δοκιμάσει όμως..πάντως υπάρχουν ..

----------


## stereo

> Άρα μιλάμε για Queues... To ξεκαθαρίσαμε και αυτό ! Πάμε παρακάτω τώρα ... Μια χαρά ... 
> 
> Είπαμε ότι έχεις Elastix 4.0 ? όχι 2.5.0 ... 
> 
> Το θέμα της αναμονής το κάνεις με την ουρά ....μπαίνει δηλαδή σε μια ουρά ... 
> ΤΟ 2.5.0 έχει κάποιες επιλογές που δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχουν στο 4.0 όμως...  Δεν τις έχω δοκιμάσει όμως..πάντως υπάρχουν ..


Η εικονα που ανεβασα ειναι απο freepbx αλλα ακριβως το ιδιο configuration εχω και σε elastix 4.0. Τωρα κατεβαζω και το 2.5.0 για να δω τι παιζει και με αυτο.

Το προβλημα μου ομως δεν εχει λυθει ακομα το οποιο ειναι αυτο που λεει και ο _alx_




> Και τα τρία εσωτερικά ανήκουν στο ίδιο άτομο;
> Θες όταν μιλάει ένα από τα τρία ο επόμενος που θα καλέσει να ακούσει μουσική και όχι ring;

----------


## _alx_

Αυτό που θες δεν μπορεί να γίνει μέσα από το elastix, μόνο με custom diaplan.
Δοκίμασε το εξής ρίξε όλες τις κλήσεις πρώτα σε ένα ring group με όλα τα εσωτερικά που θες. Σαν destination if no answer βάλε ένα queue που σαν agents έχεις πάλι όλα τα εσωτερικά και επιλέγεις να του παίζει μουσική. Αν θες μπορείς να παίζεις και ένα μήνυμα ανά κάποια δευτερόλεπτα.

Όταν θα καλεί κάποιος πρώτα θα ακούει χτύπημα, αν δεν απαντήσει κάποιος θα πάει στο queue που θα παίζει μουσική.

----------


## stereo

> Αυτό που θες δεν μπορεί να γίνει μέσα από το elastix, μόνο με custom diaplan.
> Δοκίμασε το εξής ρίξε όλες τις κλήσεις πρώτα σε ένα ring group με όλα τα εσωτερικά που θες. Σαν destination if no answer βάλε ένα queue που σαν agents έχεις πάλι όλα τα εσωτερικά και επιλέγεις να του παίζει μουσική. Αν θες μπορείς να παίζεις και ένα μήνυμα ανά κάποια δευτερόλεπτα.
> 
> Όταν θα καλεί κάποιος πρώτα θα ακούει χτύπημα, αν δεν απαντήσει κάποιος θα πάει στο queue που θα παίζει μουσική.


Με αυτον τον τροπο η μουσικη θα αργει ομως να ξεκινησει σωστα?

----------


## _alx_

Μπορείς αν θες να ρίχνεις κατευθείαν όλες τις κλήσεις στο queue και να παίζει σε όλους μουσική. Αν ο χρήστης μιλάει και δεν απαντάει μπορείς να βάλει να παίζει ένα μήνυμα ανά 30 δευτερόλεπτα. Έτσι θα τους ενημερώνεις ότι είναι σε αναμονή και να περιμένουν.

----------


## stereo

> Μπορείς αν θες να ρίχνεις κατευθείαν όλες τις κλήσεις στο queue και να παίζει σε όλους μουσική. Αν ο χρήστης μιλάει και δεν απαντάει μπορείς να βάλει να παίζει ένα μήνυμα ανά 30 δευτερόλεπτα. Έτσι θα τους ενημερώνεις ότι είναι σε αναμονή και να περιμένουν.


Αυτο σκεφτηκα και εγω τωρα. Να εχω τη μουσικη να ξεκιναει αμεσως με ενα μηνυμα "ευχαριστουμε που καλεσατε..." και μετα καθε λιγα δευτερολεπτα να λεει οτι ειναι σε αναμονη. Και ετσι θα χτυπανε τα αλλα 2 extension και θα βλεπω και ποιος ειναι στην αναμονη!

----------


## DVader

> Αυτο σκεφτηκα και εγω τωρα. Να εχω τη μουσικη να ξεκιναει αμεσως με ενα μηνυμα "ευχαριστουμε που καλεσατε..." και μετα καθε λιγα δευτερολεπτα να λεει οτι ειναι σε αναμονη. Και ετσι θα χτυπανε τα αλλα 2 extension και θα βλεπω και ποιος ειναι στην αναμονη!


ΤΟ σύνηθες είναι να υπάρχει ένα μήνυμα χαιρετισμού ... στύλ "Καλέσατε το χαμάλη κ. Παπαρίκο... " με ένα announcement το οποίο οδηγεί σε ένα Queue ...όπου παίζει μουσική συνεχώς... Εκεί τώρα βάλε μονο το 1ο Extension που θέλεις να χτυπάνε ώστε όταν μιλάς σε αυτό να περιμένουν ... με μουσική ....και να μην χτυπάει στα άλλα ...Φτιάξε ένα 2ο Queue με τα άλλα μέσα με την ίδια μουσική έτσι ώστε αν σε 10-20 Sec δεν το κλείσεις στην να πηγαίνουν στο 2ο Queue ώστε να χτυπάνε στα άλλα extension !

Αυτό βέβαια με το αργότερο χτύπημα στα άλλα εσωτερικά γίνεται και κάποιο άλλο ring strategy ... αλλά δεν μπορείς αν θυμάμαι σωστά να πετχύχεις ότι πάντα την 1η φορά θα πηγαίνει στο ext 100 π.χ 

Κάντο καλύτερα με τα Queues ...

Τώρα αν απαντήσει κανείς ποτέ στείλτο σε ένα voicenail να αφήσει μύνηνα να σου έρθει με mail στο email σου !

Τέλος ...Λήξης !  :ROFL:

----------


## Moho

Sorry για το ελαφρώς off-topic, αλλά επειδή μου φαίνεστε ψαγμένα παλικάρια, σας έχω εδώ πέρα 2-3 netmod
(από το παλιόοο μοντέλο) και 1 PCI κάρτα ISDN BRI OpenVox που κάθονται και μαζεύουνε σκόνη εδώ και καιρό.
Όποιος προτίθεται να τα αξιοποιήσει, κερνάει έναν καφέ και του τα χαρίζω, να μου αδειάσουνε την γωνιά  :Smile:

----------


## DVader

> Sorry για το ελαφρώς off-topic, αλλά επειδή μου φαίνεστε ψαγμένα παλικάρια, σας έχω εδώ πέρα 2-3 netmod
> (από το παλιόοο μοντέλο) και 1 PCI κάρτα ISDN BRI OpenVox που κάθονται και μαζεύουνε σκόνη εδώ και καιρό.
> Όποιος προτίθεται να τα αξιοποιήσει, κερνάει έναν καφέ και του τα χαρίζω, να μου αδειάσουνε την γωνιά


Ti netmod είναι ..?

- - - Updated - - -

Ποια είναι βασικά ...Μοντέλα..?

----------


## stereo

> Sorry για το ελαφρώς off-topic, αλλά επειδή μου φαίνεστε ψαγμένα παλικάρια, σας έχω εδώ πέρα 2-3 netmod
> (από το παλιόοο μοντέλο) και 1 PCI κάρτα ISDN BRI OpenVox που κάθονται και μαζεύουνε σκόνη εδώ και καιρό.
> Όποιος προτίθεται να τα αξιοποιήσει, κερνάει έναν καφέ και του τα χαρίζω, να μου αδειάσουνε την γωνιά


Φιλε τωρα λες αληθεια η τρολλαρεις? Αν λες αληθεια παντως, εγω επειδη θα χρειαστω οπωσδηποτε μια τετοια καρτα και στο budget ειμαι δυσκολα θα την αγοραζα.

----------


## Moho

Πιο συγκεκριμένα : κατόπιν ανασκαφών, ευρέθησαν τα ακόλουθα :





Τα δύο παλιά είναι σίγουρα για χάρισμα, καθότι δεν τα χρειάζομαι με την καμία. Το πιο καινούργιο, εφόσον δεν το χρειάζεται κάποιος ΠΟΛΥ, θα προτιμούσα να το κρατήσω, μπας και το ζητήσει πίσω ο ΟΤΕς (λέμε τώρα).

Η κάρτα είναι αυτή εδώ : http://allvoip.gr/product_info.php?c...products_id=48

Άλλες απορίες?

----------


## DVader

> Πιο συγκεκριμένα : κατόπιν ανασκαφών, ευρέθησαν τα ακόλουθα :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Τα δύο παλιά είναι σίγουρα για χάρισμα, καθότι δεν τα χρειάζομαι με την καμία. Το πιο καινούργιο, εφόσον δεν το χρειάζεται κάποιος ΠΟΛΥ, θα προτιμούσα να το κρατήσω, μπας και το ζητήσει πίσω ο ΟΤΕς (λέμε τώρα).
> 
> Η κάρτα είναι αυτή εδώ : http://allvoip.gr/product_info.php?c...products_id=48
> ...


Την OpenVOX την χαρίζεις..?

Με μπερδεψες..τι χαρίζεις τελικά ? :Razz:

----------


## Moho

ΤΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ  :Razz:

----------


## stereo

Φιλε @Μοho αφου λες οτι τα δινεις ολα ενδιαφερομαι για την openvox αν δεν την εχεις κρατησει για τον DVader η για καποιο αλλο μελος!

----------


## DVader

> Φιλε @Μοho αφου λες οτι τα δινεις ολα ενδιαφερομαι για την openvox αν δεν την εχεις κρατησει για τον DVader η για καποιο αλλο μελος!


Εγώ έχω εκδηλώσει ενδιαφέρον για όλα !.. :Thinking:  Τώρα αν θέλει να τα μοιράσει για να είμαστε happy όλοι άλλο θέμα !

----------


## Moho

Ε, ναι ας μην τα πάρει όλα ένας! It wouldn't be fair! Μοιραστείτε τα να είμαστε όλοι ικανοποιημένοι.

Εγώ είμαι Νέα Σμύρνη / Παλαιό Φάληρο. Εσείς είστε Αθήνα? Πώς σας βολεύει να το συντονίσουμε?

----------


## me3ikan

> Ε, ναι ας μην τα πάρει όλα ένας! It wouldn't be fair! Μοιραστείτε τα να είμαστε όλοι ικανοποιημένοι.
> 
> Εγώ είμαι Νέα Σμύρνη / Παλαιό Φάληρο. Εσείς είστε Αθήνα? Πώς σας βολεύει να το συντονίσουμε?


Εγώ δυστυχώς ειμαι Κοζάνη και Θεσσαλονίκη και μάλιστα θα λείπω Γερμανία για λίγο επομένως δεν ξέρω αν θα μπορέσεις να την στείλεις.

Την χρειάζομαι πολύ την κάρτα από την άλλη όμως είναι και η μόνη ίσως που έχει σημαντική αξία και δεν ξέρω αν θα είναι δίκαιο να την δώσεις σε μένα και να μείνει ο dvader με τα netmod που είναι και πιο παλιό μέλος στο φόρουμ.

Νομίζω είναι στην δική σου κρίση @moho

----------


## DVader

> Εγώ δυστυχώς ειμαι Κοζάνη και Θεσσαλονίκη και μάλιστα θα λείπω Γερμανία για λίγο επομένως δεν ξέρω αν θα μπορέσεις να την στείλεις.
> 
> Την χρειάζομαι πολύ την κάρτα από την άλλη όμως είναι και η μόνη ίσως που έχει σημαντική αξία και δεν ξέρω αν θα είναι δίκαιο να την δώσεις σε μένα και να μείνει ο dvader με τα netmod που είναι και πιο παλιό μέλος στο φόρουμ.
> 
> Νομίζω είναι στην δική σου κρίση @moho


Εγώ παιδιά δεν έχω πρόβλημα ...Την ήθελα την κάρτα οκ ... αλλά όπως θέλετε !! Από την όπως είπα και στον Moho ας τα μοιραστούμε.....

- - - Updated - - -

Εγώ μένω Ηράκλειο Αθήνα  !

- - - Updated - - -

Ας αποφασίσει ο Moho !!!!!



Off Topic



Λάδωμα δέχεσαι ..?   :ROFL:

----------


## Moho

Παίδες, το τελευταίο που θα ήθελα θα ήταν το να κακοκαρδιστούμε στην μοιρασιά.

Ας πάρει τα netmod ο DVader που τα γνωρίζει και μπορεί να τα αξιοποιήσει και την PCI την παίρνει όποιος από τους υπόλοιπους την χρειάζεται περισσότερο. Όποιος προλάβει να έρθει πρώτος στο Φάληρο ίσως?  :Razz: 

Μόνο μη με βάζετε να τρέχω σε ταχυδρομεία και τέτοια. Όποιος θέλει, έρχεται και παραλαμβάνει (ή στέλνει μια courier, εφόσον τον συμφέρει). Διεύθυνση & λεπτομέρειες με ΡΜ. Sounds fair?

----------


## stereo

@Moho σου έστειλα PM κατά λάθος όμως από άλλο account με username "me3ikan"

----------


## Moho

> @Moho σου έστειλα PM κατά λάθος όμως από άλλο account με username "me3ikan"


ΟΚ! Σε ταυτοποίησα  :Razz: 

Μόνο πείτε μου *ΤΙ* courier θα στείλει ο καθένας σας, μη δώσω τα πακέτα ανάποδα!

----------


## DVader

Εγώ έδωασα εντολή για παραλαβή !

Επι τις ευκαιρίας να ευχαριστήσω τον φίλο μας από εδώ για την ευγενική του κίνηση !

 :Worthy:

----------


## Moho

No problem! Τα πάντα για τους θαυμαστές μου  :Wink: 

Τα πακετάκια σας είναι ήδη στον δρόμο! Enjoy!

----------


## DVader

> No problem! Τα πάντα για τους θαυμαστές μου 
> 
> Τα πακετάκια σας είναι ήδη στον δρόμο! Enjoy!


Ευχαριστώ και δημόσια !  :Razz:

----------


## stereo

> No problem! Τα πάντα για τους θαυμαστές μου 
> 
> Τα πακετάκια σας είναι ήδη στον δρόμο! Enjoy!


Να ευχαριστησω και εγω με τη σειρα μου δημοσια τον Moho για την προσφορα του! Νομιζω λιγα ατομα υπαρχουν σαν και αυτον!

----------


## athenaum

Cyta επιχειρηματικό 2 κανάλια και 8 συνδροητικους  αριθμους  με χρονο ομιλιας  προς όλους 41.4€ τελική το μήνα

Βασική υπηρεσία 21 €
2ο κανάλι φωνής  5€
30 ώρες ομιλίας  το μήνα προς όλα  σε σταθερά και κινητά από το γραφείο και τα κινητά  21€
Σύνολο με ΦΠΑ 46 -10% έκπτωση  = 41.4€ τελική το μήνα 


•	Άμεση και επαρκής τεχνική εξυπηρέτηση συνδεση  στο τηλεφωνικο μας κεντρο αστερισκ  απο εξιδεικευμενο τεχνικο δωρεαν
•	Ευελιξία προσαρμογής στον εξοπλισμό μας sip trunk
•	Εξαιρετική τιμή των υπηρεσιών Best value for money. 
•	Δυνατότητα προσθαφαίρεσης υπηρεσιών χωρίς ιδιαίτερη ή καθόλου προσαύξηση τιμής.
•	Γρήγορη σε  10 μέρες  μεταφορά της γραμμής  και ανέξοδα. 
•	Η τεχνική κατάρτιση των τεχνικών με τους οποίους μιλάει κατ ευθείαν ο εταιρικός πελάτης. 
•	Η ισχυρή κεφαλαιακή επάρκεια και η κερδοφορία που προοιωνίζει την ομαλή συνέχεια της. 
•	H αρίστη τεχνική κατάρτιση από της πείρα που προκύπτει από την 50ετη παρουσία ως κρατική εταιρία, και την εξ αρχής λειτουργίας της στην Ελλάδα πάνω σε Voip
  Το Internet
•	Internet με ταχύτητες έως 24Mbps
•	Δωρεάν Wi-Fi Modem /router
•	Παροχή 1 στατικής IP διεύθυνσης
•	Χώρος 100MB για φιλοξενία εταιρικού website της μορφήςwww.company.gr
•	10 e-mail της μορφής user@cyta.gr χωρητικότητας 500MB/e-mail  
•	Υπηρεσία Domain Name & Hosting
•	Πρόσβαση στο λογαριασμό της υπηρεσίας μέσω Web
•	Safe Internet (εργαλείο ασφαλούς πλοήγησης στο internet )
•	Με την επιλογή Υπηρεσίας Domain Name και χώρου για τα e-mail, απεριόριστοι λογαριασμοί e-mail της μορφήςusername@mycompany.gr με δυνατότητα πρόσβασης στο e-mail μέσω web

Σταθερή Τηλεφωνία
•    Μοναδικό προϊόν: Δυνατότητα επιλογής τύπου γραμμής 1 έως και 8 ταυτόχρονων συνομιλιών  με μόνο 5 € κάθε πρόσθετο κανάλι φωνής
•   Μοναδικό προϊόν: Δυνατότητα πρόσθεσης ωρών,  για κάθε 10 ώρες ομιλίας σε κινητά η σταθερά μόνο +7 €  
•   Μοναδικό προϊόν: Δυνατότητα κατανάλωσης του χρόνου ομιλίας και στα διεθνή, + 5 €
•    Δωρεάν Ψηφιακές Υπηρεσίες Τηλεφωνίας για το σύνολο των καναλιών που θα επιλεγούν: Αναγνώριση Κλήσης, Αναμονή Κλήσης, Απόκρυψη Αριθμού, Προώθηση Κλήσεων, Συνδιάσκεψη, Φραγή Εξερχομένων Κλήσεων
•     Δυνατότητα επιλογής οποιουδήποτε συνδυασμού διεπαφών στον εξοπλισμό (PSTN, ISDN, Ethernet) για τη σύνδεση του τηλεφωνικού σας κέντρου οποιουδήποτε τύπου
•	Χρόνοι Ομιλίας προς Όλους (Σταθερά & Κινητά Ελλάδος)
•	Μοναδικό προϊόν: Φορητότητα ή/και εκχώρηση νέων τηλεφωνικών αριθμών Cyta δωρεάν
        Μοναδικό προϊόν: Cyta 4U
Ο αριθμός της σταθερής σύνδεσης, λειτουργεί τώρα και στο κινητό smartphone σας τηλέφωνο
•	Χρήση του σταθερού αριθμού Cyta (υφιστάμενου ή νέου)
•	Κατανάλωση των Χρόνων Ομιλίας της υπηρεσίας σταθερής Cyta που έχεις επιλέξει για τη σταθερή σύνδεση
•	Δωρεάν κλήσεις/βιντεοκλήσεις προς το Community Cyta 4U
•	Εισερχόμενες και εξερχόμενες κλήσεις με ελληνικό αριθμό σταθερού τηλεφώνου
•	Στις περιπτώσεις όπου οι κλήσεις δεν είναι δωρεάν, η χρέωση κλήσεων είναι βάσει τιμοκαταλόγου σταθερής Cyta, όταν και εφόσον εξαντληθεί ο επιλεγμένος Χρόνος Ομιλίας που έχεις επιλέξει για τη σταθερή σου σύνδεση
•	Εμφάνιση κλήσεων στον μηνιαίο λογαριασμό σταθερής Cyta
•	Yψηλή ποιότητα κλήσεων, οι οποίες τερματίζουν μέσω του δικτύου σταθερής Cyta
•	Χρήση της λίστας επαφών του κινητού τηλεφώνου
•	Αναγνώριση καλούντος αριθμού
•	Δωρεάν ψηφιακές ευκολίες
•	Φιλικό μενού χρήσης
•	προαιρετική υπηρεσία, προσφορά χωρίς πρόσθετη χρέωση για λίγο ακόμη 


Μοναδικό προϊόν: Communicator
•  Δωρεάν επικοινωνία (τηλεφωνία, βιντεοκλήση, chat) με άλλους Communicators, όπου και αν βρίσκεσαι
•  Δωρεάν κλήσεις μεταξύ του Communicator και του αριθμού της υπηρεσίας 2play και αντίστροφα
•  Κατανάλωση των Προγραμμάτων Χρόνου Ομιλίας της βασικής σου υπηρεσίας 2play
•  Χρέωση σαν να καλείς από Ελλάδα ανεξάρτητα από ποιο μέρος του κόσμου γίνεται η κλήση
•  Υψηλή ποιότητα υπηρεσίας (προϋπόθεση γρήγορη ευρυζωνική σύνδεση)
•  Δωρεάν προώθηση κλήσεων από τον Communicator στον αριθμό της υπηρεσίας 2play
•  Ένας λογαριασμός για όλες τις υπηρεσίες Cyta
•  Δωρεάν ψηφιακές ευκολίες στον τηλεφωνικό αριθμό που παρέχεται με τον Communicator
•  Έως 2 αριθμούς Communicator με κάθε υπηρεσία 2play
•  Φιλικό και πρωτοποριακό μενού χρήσης, που σε καθοδηγεί σε κάθε σου βήμα
•  Άμεση ενεργοποίηση υπηρεσίας
•  Όλες οι υπόλοιπες κλήσεις χρεώνονται ανά δευτερόλεπτο, βάσει του τιμοκαταλόγου Cyta
•	Χωρίς ελάχιστη διάρκεια παραμονής στην υπηρεσία

Γλιτώνεις την BRI κάρτα  που κοστίζει πολύ περισσότερο από τη δέσμευση του ΟΤΕ και γλιτώνεις για πάντα από την κλασική  pstn/isdn τεχνολογία
Δεν δεσμεύεις τα κινητά σου για 2 χρόνια  στον ΟΤΕ εφ οσον η wind ειναι φθηνοτερη αλλα και η cyta

Τι να συγκρίνεις με τον ΟΤΕ  ότι αφορά τα παραπάνω τεχνικά -ποιοτικά χαρακτηριστικά τις τιμές ή την εμπειρία  των τεχνικών του στο Voip ?

----------


## stereo

> Cyta επιχειρηματικό 2 κανάλια και 8 συνδροητικους  αριθμους  με χρονο ομιλιας  προς όλους 41.4€ τελική το μήνα
> 
> Βασική υπηρεσία 21 €
> 2ο κανάλι φωνής  5€
> 30 ώρες ομιλίας  το μήνα προς όλα  σε σταθερά και κινητά από το γραφείο και τα κινητά  21€
> Σύνολο με ΦΠΑ 46 -10% έκπτωση  = 41.4€ τελική το μήνα 
> 
> 
> •	Άμεση και επαρκής τεχνική εξυπηρέτηση συνδεση  στο τηλεφωνικο μας κεντρο αστερισκ  απο εξιδεικευμενο τεχνικο δωρεαν
> ...


Αυτη η λυση τηλεφωνιας ειναι οντως αρκετα καλη αλλα η cyta δεν δινει vdsl μεσω καμπινας και να γυρισουμε σε adsl 8 mbps με αποσυνδεσεις 3 φορες τη μερα και σε interleaved δεν το καναμε ουτε αν μας πληρωνε η cyta.

Επισης οπως ειπα πιο πανω εγινε συμβολαιο στον ΟΤΕ (τελικα ειναι λιγο κατω απο 90 το μηνα με 2 κινητα) και βρεθηκε καρτα bri thanks @Moho.

----------


## athenaum

Βέβαια και δίνει η cyta vdsl ,από καμπίνα με +5.4€ το μήνα και γλυτώνεις κυριολεκτικά από τον ΟΤΕ και ημίμετρα

----------


## DVader

Όπως έχω πει και σε άλλο thread πηγαίνετε όπου θέλετε...
Μην παραπονιέστε μετά για προβλήματα ! :Razz: 

- - - Updated - - -

Φιλικά πάντα !  :Razz:

----------


## dimangelid

> Βέβαια και δίνει η cyta vdsl ,από καμπίνα με +5.4€ το μήνα και γλυτώνεις κυριολεκτικά από τον ΟΤΕ και ημίμετρα


Δεν δίνει στα επαγγελματικά VDSL από καμπίνα, δυστυχώς. Μίλαγα την περασμένη εβδομάδα 20+ λεπτά δύο συνεχόμενες μέρες με πωλητές και τεχνικούς για να μάθω λεπτομέρειες για τα επαγγελματικά και μου το επιβεβαίωσαν όλοι...

----------


## athenaum

> Δεν δίνει στα επαγγελματικά VDSL από καμπίνα, δυστυχώς. Μίλαγα την περασμένη εβδομάδα 20+ λεπτά δύο συνεχόμενες μέρες με πωλητές και τεχνικούς για να μάθω λεπτομέρειες για τα επαγγελματικά και μου το επιβεβαίωσαν όλοι...


Δίνει κανονικά σε όλους τους πελάτες από καμπίνα όπως και η wind εφ οσον υπαρχει και ο συνδρομητής είναι σε μεγάλη απόσταση από το ΑΚ

----------


## dimangelid

> Δίνει κανονικά σε όλους τους πελάτες από καμπίνα όπως και η wind εφ οσον υπαρχει και ο συνδρομητής είναι σε μεγάλη απόσταση από το ΑΚ


Η ίδια η Cyta μου το επιβαβαίωσε (πωλήτρια επαγγελματικών πακέτων) , το πολύ μια εβδομάδα πριν, ότι δεν δίνει VDSL από καμπίνα στα επαγγελματικά. Εγώ είμαι πάνω από 1200 μέτρα από το DSLAM και έχω καμπίνες στην περιοχή μου (Βούλα, από τις πρώτες περιοχές στην Αθήνα μετά του Ζωγράφου) . Μήπως δίνουν σε κάποιες περιοχές και δεν μου το διευκρίνησε; Ξέρεις κάτι συγκεκριμένο;

----------


## athenaum

> Η ίδια η Cyta μου το επιβαβαίωσε (πωλήτρια επαγγελματικών πακέτων) , το πολύ μια εβδομάδα πριν, ότι δεν δίνει VDSL από καμπίνα στα επαγγελματικά. Εγώ είμαι πάνω από 1200 μέτρα από το DSLAM και έχω καμπίνες στην περιοχή μου (Βούλα, από τις πρώτες περιοχές στην Αθήνα μετά του Ζωγράφου) . Μήπως δίνουν σε κάποιες περιοχές και δεν μου το διευκρίνησε; Ξέρεις κάτι συγκεκριμένο;


μου περνας διιευθυνση ,2 καθετους δρόμους στο σημειο που ενδιαφερεσε για να σου δωσω ακριβη απαντηση πμ

----------

